# Step right up...the Coffee's HOT driveler



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

OK....carry on...now I can sleep in late!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

just like a mod to abuse the power.  last and first.  Oh well boney at least made the 







It is hump day drivelers.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just like a mod to abuse the power.  last and first.  Oh well boney at least made the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning gobble....He cut the last one short as retribution for the last one being long


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning gobble....He cut the last one short as retribution for the last one being long



He snoozes we losezzzes?   

Feel better today?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He snoozes we losezzzes?
> 
> Feel better today?



A lot better....thanks


He is a good egg for a MOD


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing like some warm coffee to get ya going ; )


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nothing like some warm coffee to get ya going ; )



Morning Otis...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Nothing like some warm coffee to get ya going ; )



Thank heavens for laptops?


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning early birdies, Got coffee, pain meds , feeling good right now.


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Otis...


 
mornin' boss


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birdies, Got coffee, pain meds , feeling good right now.



Pain meds always make ya feel good....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> mornin' boss



Mornin Self.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Mornin wild thangs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning early birdies, Got coffee, pain meds , feeling good right now.



morning gunner,  hopefully the feel good will last.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin wild thangs!



thangs, things, thongs.   It is all in the vowels.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin wild thangs!



So this is " Where the Wild Things Roam"



gobbleinwoods said:


> thangs, things, thongs.   It is all in the vowels.


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Self.


 
Self is out having some warm coffee. Don't you wish you were?The .gov really needs to enable emotion thing-m-kabobs on the right for my computer


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2011)

Mornin y'all.

I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
Mrs. Eagan was a published poet in the Library of Congress....Mean as a snake...Sweet as sugar. Smart as a whip. 
I will miss her.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Self is out having some warm coffee. Don't you wish you were?The .gov really needs to enable emotion thing-m-kabobs on the right for my computer



Does your avatar need to borrow $200???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...




I hate to hear that, SW.  Prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...



Sweet,it is never a good day when a friend passes away,,prayers for you ,her family and all who know her


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Does your avatar need to borrow $200???


 
There will be no talk of cash for time spent with her as consential adults. Just remember it is Febuary, and roses are the theme. Around 500 should do it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> There will be no talk of cash for time spent with her as consential adults. Just remember it is Febuary, and roses are the theme. Around 500 should do it.



Ok, Im in!  Ill even thrown in 200 more roses for that little something extra!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> There will be no talk of cash for time spent with her as consential adults. Just remember it is Febuary, and roses are the theme. Around 500 should do it.





BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, Im in!  Ill even thrown in 200 more roses for that little something extra!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...



And will remember her with thoughts of friendship she entered your life with.


----------



## Otis (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, Im in!  Ill even thrown in 200 more roses for that little something extra!


 
 I am not sure Miguel with dance the la bamba with you for that little, let me inquire about it


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...



  for you, her family and friends


----------



## Hankus (Feb 16, 2011)

Been busy as a seven legged octopus in a deep sea royal rumble. Hate to post and run. Hope y'all holdin down the dribble fer me  Gotta make like the wind and blow this joint. Catch y'all later


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Been busy as a seven legged octopus in a deep sea royal rumble. Hate to post and run. Hope y'all holdin down the dribble fer me  Gotta make like the wind and blow this joint. Catch y'all later



Holly cow a visit by  Hankus


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Been busy as a seven legged octopus in a deep sea royal rumble. Hate to post and run. Hope y'all holdin down the dribble fer me  Gotta make like the wind and blow this joint. Catch y'all later



HAAAAAAAAN...kus..

Thanks for all y'alls kind words.

Time to make the donuts. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...




I like your description of "Mean as a snake......Sweet as sugar".  Mrs. Eagan sounds like the kind of person that we would all like to have crossed paths with.  She sounds like quite a lady.  My Prayers are being sent for her and her entire family during this critical time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Yall let me know when Quack shows up... I need to pistol whip him.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall let me know when Quack shows up... I need to pistol whip him.



so long as your avatar does the whipping I don't think he would care


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...


 Sorry to hear this, Sweet!  Prayers sent!



BBQBOSS said:


> Yall let me know when Quack shows up... I need to pistol whip him.


lookbehindyou!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sweet!  Prayers sent!
> 
> 
> lookbehindyou!



morning Keebs


----------



## marknga (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey I heard this was the place that a fella could get a hot cup of coffe (or a cold Budweiser) and a black eye? Is that right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yall let me know when Quack shows up... I need to pistol whip him.


 
Wanna practice on me??? You know, just to stay in practice!! 

Oh, and this coffee's kind of bitter, someone sneak in hear and do the ugly in it when y'all weren't lookin??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Gonna be long, interestin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Bones, I am not feeling the love this morning from you!  Some of us are not coffee drinkers and would prefer some hot chocolate to start our mornings!  

Regardless, I am not going to let it get me down.  It's still going to be a sunny, beautiful, productive day, even without the hot chocolate.  But I expect to see some provided tomorrow morning.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning Keebs


Mornin' Tiny!



marknga said:


> Hey I heard this was the place that a fella could get a hot cup of coffe (or a cold Budweiser) and a black eye? Is that right?


mehbe........... who told ya??



Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be long, interestin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun.


 Hey, it'll allllll work out................... but call me anyway!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna practice on me??? You know, just to stay in practice!!
> 
> Oh, and this coffee's kind of bitter, someone sneak in hear and do the ugly in it when y'all weren't lookin??



Just the idea of that, makes me glad I am not a coffee drinker.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

marknga said:


> Hey I heard this was the place that a fella could get a hot cup of coffe (or a cold Budweiser) and a black eye? Is that right?



depending who is here and when you get here the answer is yes


Welcome to the drivler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be long, interestin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun.


 
Keep us posted brother..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, it'll allllll work out................... but call me anyway!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep us posted brother..





I will.  Thanks!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning Folks.  Under the weather this morning.  Can't tell if all these ache's and pains are from the ride this weekend or that dreaded flu crud coming on.    Oh well, Time get all self medicated and drift off to never never land. 

Catch ya'll later.
Peace Out.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.  Under the weather this morning.  Can't tell if all these ache's and pains are from the ride this weekend or that dreaded flu crud coming on.    Oh well, Time get all self medicated and drift off to never never land.
> 
> Catch ya'll later.
> Peace Out.



I have had it almost 1 week,Thera-flu finally started kicking it last night


----------



## Swampthang2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mornin' ya'll, woke up thinking bout a new way to sight in my turkey gun....using alarm clocks as targets.
Sweetwater, sorry to hear bout Mrs.Eagan sent a prayer ya'lls way.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope ya get to feelin better  Kim


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Swampthang2 said:


> Mornin' ya'll, woke up thinking bout a new way to sight in my turkey gun....using alarm clocks as targets.
> Sweetwater, sorry to hear bout Mrs.Eagan sent a prayer ya'lls way.



but you can't call in an alarm clock


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope ya get to feelin better  Kim



it's snowy!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

mornin' folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

HI Quack!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin wild thangs!




Whoooooooooot!!




Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> I post with a heavy heart. A very good friend of mine is probably going to take her last breaths today at Phoebe Putney in Albany. Her son left my house Friday here in Clarkdale after picking up his fiancee who had been in the hospital up here for a month after having a stroke. He arrived home to find his mom unconscious. Her kidneys shut down last night.
> Her name is Mrs. Eagan. I met her when she approached me while I was doing some work for her neighbors. After all was said and done, I completely redid her kitchen, wired her huge workshop, put gutters on her house...etc.. She was a pleasure to do work for.
> ...



Whoaaaa, prayers for ya bro.




Hankus said:


> Been busy as a seven legged octopus in a deep sea royal rumble. Hate to post and run. Hope y'all holdin down the dribble fer me  Gotta make like the wind and blow this joint. Catch y'all later




Welcome back bro, I owe you some $$$!!




BBQBOSS said:


> Yall let me know when Quack shows up... I need to pistol whip him.



Whaaaaaaa??  I haven't stalked yo wife in a LOOOONG time??




fitfabandfree said:


> Bones, I am not feeling the love this morning from you!  Some of us are not coffee drinkers and would prefer some hot chocolate to start our mornings!
> 
> Regardless, I am not going to let it get me down.  It's still going to be a sunny, beautiful, productive day, even without the hot chocolate.  But I expect to see some provided tomorrow morning.





Blahblahblahblahblahb . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin' folks.



Morning Sulli


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it's snowy!!!!!!!



Mornin Mike! Feelin better? Think I'm finally hacking up this crap outta my lungs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> HI Quack!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hiya Mike, biya Mike, gotta crash soon, or I'll waste away another day away in paradise . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It aint the wife im worried about.   It's you slandering my good name over in the cooking forum, saying that I cook steaks on a gas grill. 

Any last words???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be long, interestin` day. Ya`ll have a goodun.



Why, what you got going on today???x


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike! Feelin better? Think I'm finally hacking up this crap outta my lungs



Started Thera-Flu last night feel a lot better today



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mike, biya Mike, gotta crash soon, or I'll waste away another day away in paradise . . .



don't let BBQBoss sneak in



BBQBOSS said:


> It aint the wife im worried about.   It's you slandering my good name over in the cooking forum, saying that I cook steaks on a gas grill.
> 
> Any last words???




HE SAID WHAT?????????no more steaks for Quack


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.  Under the weather this morning.  Can't tell if all these ache's and pains are from the ride this weekend or that dreaded flu crud coming on.    Oh well, Time get all self medicated and drift off to never never land.
> 
> Catch ya'll later.
> Peace Out.


Hope ya feel better soon, Kim AND that it's just soreness from the ride!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hope ya get to feelin better  Kim


Mornin Sista!



jsullivan03 said:


> mornin' folks.


Heeeyyy purtyeyes!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> It aint the wife im worried about.   It's you slandering my good name over in the cooking forum, saying that I cook steaks on a gas grill.
> 
> Any last words???




Yeah, "Grill My Meat" big boy!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all





Morning bro, gotta crash, ya'll killing me this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Mornin' folks....Man I just don't feel like a MQ today, sorry.

Sweetwater, sorry to hear that about Ms Eagan. 

Hankussssss....bout time 

Everyone else.....I hope have a great HUMP day!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, "Grill My Meat" big boy!!
> 
> Morning bro, gotta crash, ya'll killing me this morning.



Night bro,  

Also,  Matty does not know how to cook.

  I be at your house at 7pm tonight Matt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin' folks.


morning



jmfauver said:


> HI Quack!!!!!!!!!!!!


morning


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!
> well Hello
> 
> 
> ...


well HELLO THERE avatar


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike! Feelin better? Think I'm finally hacking up this crap outta my lungs


morning


BBQBOSS said:


> It aint the wife im worried about.   It's you slandering my good name over in the cooking forum, saying that I cook steaks on a gas grill.
> 
> Any last words???


morning



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all


morning



Keebs said:


> Hope ya feel better soon, Kim AND that it's just soreness from the ride!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Sista!
> ...



And good morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, "Grill My Meat" big boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Otay.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night bro,
> 
> Also,  Matty does not know how to cook.
> 
> I be at your house at 7pm tonight Matt.



In my besst chinese voice: " I have special meat ready for you tonight".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just the idea of that, makes me glad I am not a coffee drinker.



Good Morning FitFabandFreshalicious!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Need some goobers and a coke to go with that corn?


----------



## Pittard (Feb 16, 2011)

Mornin all, anybody doing anything productive today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Mornin all, anybody doing anything productive today


 
Now just why in the heck would we screw up a perfectly good hump day by being productive???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Mornin all, anybody doing anything productive today



Got a little cutting to do today in surery, and then plan to organize my tackle box tonight along with putting new braid on all my ultra-light reels. The craving is upon me!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good Morning FitFabandFreshalicious!



Now that is the best name given to me yet!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Mornin all, anybody doing anything productive today



ME ME ME!!! Working, paying some bills, getting the car cleaned, might go buy me something I've been wanting (still can't make up my mind), then home to do the dinner thing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all






Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, "Grill My Meat" big boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go to bed already!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks....Man I just don't feel like a MQ today, sorry.
> 
> Sweetwater, sorry to hear that about Ms Eagan.
> 
> ...


Hiya Chief!



mudracing101 said:


> morning
> 
> 
> morning
> ...


'bout time you drug in here!



fitfabandfree said:


> ME ME ME!!! Working, paying some bills, getting the car cleaned, might go buy me something I've been wanting (still can't make up my mind), then home to do the dinner thing.


 overachiever!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiya Keebabe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> ME ME ME!!! .


Where have I heard that before???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that before???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



x2


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hiya Keebabe.


 Hiya blingboss!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that before???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that before???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> n plan to organize my tackle box tonight along with putting new braid on all my ultra-light reels. The craving is upon me!



Thats on my to do list also!   Thinkin' I may drop the kayak in Lanier on Sunday in search of some striped fish.  Gotta put in a little time at the tying desk this week.  I'm running low on striper flies.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a little cutting to do today in surery, and then plan to organize my tackle box tonight along with putting new braid on all my ultra-light reels. The craving is upon me!


Be careful, organizing that tackle.  No  injuries 


jsullivan03 said:


> Thats on my to do list also!   Thinkin' I may drop the kayak in Lanier on Sunday in search of some striped fish.  Gotta put in a little time at the tying desk this week.  I'm running low on striper flies.



When is the vegas trip?


----------



## Pittard (Feb 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a little cutting to do today in surery, and then plan to organize my tackle box tonight along with putting new braid on all my ultra-light reels. The craving is upon me!


 
Tis the season to get fishing gear organized



fitfabandfree said:


> ME ME ME!!! Working, paying some bills, getting the car cleaned, might go buy me something I've been wanting (still can't make up my mind), then home to do the dinner thing.


 
I've got a few things on my want list if you wanna go pick em up for me 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that before???


 
Bigfoot


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> When is the vegas trip?




That ain't the first time you've asked me that.  Whachoo talkin bout?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry, I dosed off while listening to some soothing, relaxing music.

Wanna try it? Excellent nappin music.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> That ain't the first time you've asked me that.  Whachoo talkin bout?



SHooting pool,  Did you team advanced?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SHooting pool,  Did you team advanced?



We did.  We are qualified for the City Tourney in August with my 9 ball team.  If we win the City round, we go back to Vegas in November.  Now I just gotta get the 8 ball team qualified.  I'd love to go with both teams.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Gonna be a good lunch today. 

http://www.pappadeaux.com/location/?id=31


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna be a good lunch today.
> 
> http://www.pappadeaux.com/location/?id=31





Sorry!
We're sorry. There are no Pappas brand restaurants in the provided area.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna be a good lunch today.
> 
> http://www.pappadeaux.com/location/?id=31


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Keebs. If ya can remember, please tell Sir Duke i put a little sompin in da mail fo him today. I has to go ta work soon. Thanks you all, and you have a best good day.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Pittard said:


> Tis the season to get fishing gear organized
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Pitt... not even sure I am going to get MY wanted item yet.  Just keep talking myself out of it.   Stupid responsibility thing gets in the way every time.  I just keep saying to hold on to the money and maybe get it next month after other things are resolved.  Or maybe it should be my celebration gift after next week.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gonna be a good lunch today.
> 
> http://www.pappadeaux.com/location/?id=31


you sir, are NOT nice!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


you either!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry!
> We're sorry. There are no Pappas brand restaurants in the provided area.


Git'em Rutt!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs. If ya can remember, please tell Sir Duke i put a little sompin in da mail fo him today. I has to go ta work soon. Thanks you all, and you have a best good day.


I will HT!!

Where'd my fingers go??????
oh wait, here they are, they were just a bit worked down.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Went out and got in a cat fight with the dern rose bushes. They WERE about 5 ft. tall, the are NOW 3 ft tall and severely thinned out. I USED to have more blood in my system...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went out and got in a cat fight with the dern rose bushes. They WERE about 5 ft. tall, the are NOW 3 ft tall and severely thinned out. I USED to have more blood in my system...



Now I remember why I don't have any rose bushes


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Bones, I am not feeling the love this morning from you!  Some of us are not coffee drinkers and would prefer some hot chocolate to start our mornings!
> 
> Regardless, I am not going to let it get me down.  It's still going to be a sunny, beautiful, productive day, even without the hot chocolate.  But I expect to see some provided tomorrow morning.


   Dang...I shoulda figured...you love drizzle don't ya!!!      You look lovely in pearls also!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Afternoon everyone...sorry bout the coffee being bitter...I probably shoulda rinsed out the pot 1st.   Sweetwater, sorry to hear about your dear friend.  FFFFF,  One hot chocolate supreme coming up!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...I shoulda figured...you love drizzle don't ya!!!      You look lovely in pearls also!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...sorry bout the coffee being bitter...I probably shoulda rinsed out the pot 1st.   Sweetwater, sorry to hear about your dear friend.  FFFFF,  One hot chocolate supreme coming up!



Careful now.  If you start that, I will be expecting it all the time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Note to self; STOP HITTING f2 BY ACCIDENT!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went out and got in a cat fight with the dern rose bushes. They WERE about 5 ft. tall, the are NOW 3 ft tall and severely thinned out. I USED to have more blood in my system...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Note to self; STOP HITTING f2 BY ACCIDENT!!!!



Uuuuhhhh, shuggums, sounds like you need to just go back to bed & start over again...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhh, shuggums, sounds like you need to just go back to bed & start over again...............


 
What?? and go through all of this again??? No thanks.... Plus, I'm waitin on Quack to get here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Careful now.  If you start that, I will be expecting it all the time.



I doubt you'd be expecting it...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? and go through all of this again??? No thanks.... Plus, I'm waitin on Quack to get here.


 meeeee too!



boneboy96 said:


> I doubt you'd be expecting it...


I don't think the poor girl knows what she has stepped into!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> meeeee too!
> 
> 
> I don't think the poor girl knows what she has stepped into!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I doubt you'd be expecting it...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> meeeee too!
> 
> 
> I don't think the poor girl knows what she has stepped into!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...I shoulda figured...you love drizzle don't ya!!!      You look lovely in pearls also!



Hey I love that song by ZZ Top!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


>


Stick around long enough, go to some get togethers............. you'll see!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Stick around long enough, go to some get togethers............. you'll see!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Stick around long enough, go to some get togethers............. you'll see!



I plan to!  I am still kicking myself for missing the one last week.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Hey Boss!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Boss!!



Hey Ms. Freshalicious.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I plan to!  I am still kicking myself for missing the one last week.



Hard as ya try, you'll never make all of them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hard as ya try, you'll never make all of them!


 
Maybe she's got mad textin skills...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

But WAR IV is just around the corner...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe she's got mad textin skills...



Yeah, she seems to be quite the communicator!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, she seems to be quite the communicator!


 
Glad I just finished that course in Cryptology..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

I am a great multi-tasker.  I play on here, FB, and another forum.  All while holding down my full time job.  No texting though. I don't even have it on my phone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am a great multi-tasker. I play on here, FB, and another forum. All while holding down my full time job. No texting though. I don't even have it on my phone.


 
There's one gold star!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ding Ding Ding...we have a winner!      And oh, the fries are done.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad I just finished that course in Cryptology..



Loan me the text book if you will!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's one gold star!!!



 = ALL THE TIME!  Just say NO to texting!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ding Ding Ding...we have a winner!      And oh, the fries are done.



Are they the crinkled ones, cause I love me some crinkled fries!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> = ALL THE TIME!  Just say NO to texting!



its probably best that you dont text and aren't on some of these crazy guys texts lists. Some of the things i get makes even me blush.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Loan me the text book if you will!


 
Sure, just go to this link, nevermind the security certificate warning, then ignore all of the other warnings and click on "I Agree".

https://www.marinenet.usmc.mil/


You'll be fine,,,,,,,,,, (for a little while until the men in the black surburbans come get you)


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> But WAR IV is just around the corner...



WAR did someone say WAR!!!!!!:


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Are they the crinkled ones, cause I love me some crinkled fries!



Butt of course.  Also have some chips...Ruffles...Ruffles have ridges!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> WAR did someone say WAR!!!!!!:


 
Sure, just go to the link I just posted. You'll have your hands full..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> its probably best that you dont text and aren't on some of these crazy guys texts lists. Some of the things i get makes even me blush.



Ah geez Matty...don;t let your emotions get all bottled up now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ah geez Matty...don;t let your emotions get all bottled up now!


 
That reminds me...

Matty, send this to Quack for me would you??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, just go to this link, nevermind the security certificate warning, then ignore all of the other warnings and click on "I Agree".
> 
> https://www.marinenet.usmc.mil/
> 
> ...



I got up to the certification part...then thought better of it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ah geez Matty...don;t let your emotions get all bottled up now!



incoming text!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure, just go to the link I just posted. You'll have your hands full..



you trying to get me in trouble ain't ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I got up to the certification part...then thought better of it.


 
The certificate is fine, It's all of the stipulations you have to read and understand prior to clicking "I Agree" that might make life a little uncomfortable moving forward that'll get you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

But for you Boneboy, I'll give you the secret to the free MIT courses..

http://diplomaguide.com/articles/Free_Online_Cryptography_Courses_from_Top_Universities.html


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks man...always wanted to check out Grand Canyon!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Matty, send this to Quack for me would you??



this domain is blocked.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Butt of course.  Also have some chips...Ruffles...Ruffles have ridges!



French onion dip?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks man...always wanted to check out Grand Canyon!


 
I do hope you were responding to me and not FFF!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Need a little salt


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope you were responding to me and not FFF!!!



I think he was responding to the text i sent him.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> its probably best that you dont text and aren't on some of these crazy guys texts lists. Some of the things i *SEND* makes even me blush.



fixed it for ya



BBQBOSS said:


> incoming text!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> incoming text!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think he was responding to the text i sent him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Life is kinda good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think he was responding to the text i sent him.


 
Whew!!! I was afraid he'd done spent too much time at the Hookah Pipe for a minute there..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> French onion dip?



Oh but of course...French all the way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is kinda good.


 
Howdy Nic. Glad it worked out bro'..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks man...always wanted to check out Grand Canyon!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do hope you were responding to me and not FFF!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> I think he was responding to the text i sent him.



http://diplomaguide.com/browseby/company/Grand_Canyon_University.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> http://diplomaguide.com/browseby/company/Grand_Canyon_University.html


 Wrong link..

http://diplomaguide.com/articles/Free_Online_Cryptography_Courses_from_Top_Universities.html


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> http://diplomaguide.com/browseby/company/Grand_Canyon_University.html



Down near the bottom...5 Universities to choose from...
http://diplomaguide.com/browseby/company/Grand_Canyon_University.html


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> incoming text!



Nothing on that last one???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is kinda good.



Good to hear Nic.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Brings a smile to my face!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Guess what guys!!??!?!?!

It's almost 3, which means quitting time for me!

Then the real work begins.  I will be rushed to get everything done today.  And don't even know what I will be fixin for dinner.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

French fried Ruffles?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> French fried Ruffles?



Works for me!

Toodles All... see ya this evening!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Afternoon folks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? and go through all of this again??? No thanks.... Plus, I'm waitin on Quack to get here.









BBQBOSS said:


> its probably best that you dont text and aren't on some of these crazy guys texts lists. Some of the things i get makes even me blush.









fitfabandfree said:


> Works for me!
> 
> Toodles All... see ya this evening!






"Toodles" whut da hayyyyyyy  is a "toodle"??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is kinda good.






Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!!!


 HI



Hooked On Quack said:


>


 I see where *I* stand now........... you got allll *tingly* 'cause MC was waiting on you, but not me............. ~~whoaisme~~sniff~sniff~dat's ok tho.....................................
























cause I lubs you anyway!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HI
> 
> 
> I see where *I* stand now........... you got allll *tingly* 'cause MC was waiting on you, but not me............. ~~whoaisme~~sniff~sniff~dat's ok tho.....................................
> ...




Howdy Ms Keebs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HI
> 
> 
> I see where *I* stand now........... you got allll *tingly* 'cause MC was waiting on you, but not me............. ~~whoaisme~~sniff~sniff~dat's ok tho.....................................
> ...














I don't hafta say nuttin, cause "MY"  Keebalicous KNOWS I lubs her!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Ms Keebs!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't hafta say nuttin, cause "MY"  Keebalicous KNOWS I lubs her!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

My deodorant is STILL workin . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My deodorant is STILL workin . . .



Thank goodness,  what three days at work during the night and no shower. Could be worst and been out in the sun fishing for three days and no shower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My deodorant is STILL workin . . .


 
Ummm,,,,,,,,Nooooo,,,,,,,,It's not...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank goodness,  what three days at work during the night and no shower.   Could be worst and been out in the sun fishing for three days and no shower.





Hooked On Quack said:


> My deodorant is STILL workin . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,Nooooo,,,,,,,,It's not...


you boys being _*B*_ig _*K*_idders _*A*_gain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you boys being _*B*_ig _*K*_idders _*A*_gain!


 
Again????? Man, what a lurker...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Again????? Man, what a lurker...






Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks!


 Hey Jrbro!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Jrbro!



Heya Keebs
I've been missing in action. Those trips to Bass Pro..err I mean Tucker to a customers take a lot of time....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Heya Keebs
> I've been missing in action. Those trips to Bass Pro..err I mean Tucker to a customers take a lot of time....


 
Sooooo, you went to BPS without checking to see if I needed anything???


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, you went to BPS without checking to see if I needed anything???




I was in a hurry...covert op to Bass Pro had to be quick...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

justsoyouknowI'maninstigator.........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Heya Keebs
> I've been missing in action. Those trips to Bass Pro..err I mean Tucker to a customers take a lot of time....



Hello Jason



Bitteroot said:


> justsoyouknowI'maninstigator.........


Sounds impressive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> justsoyouknowI'maninstigator.........


 
Youalsoneedtotakeabathandusedeodorant...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Life is kinda good.



good to hear



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, you went to BPS without checking to see if I needed anything???



I got some stuff to trade at WAR if ya make it


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Jason



Hows it goin' AJ!
Mountian Dew'in it this afternoon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I was in a hurry...covert op to Bass Pro had to be quick...


 
Speaking of pervert ops, where is Boneboy???


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Youalsoneedtotakeabathandusedeodorant...



whoneedsdoIgottawhiterock......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank goodness,  what three days at work during the night and no shower. Could be worst and been out in the sun fishing for three days and no shower.





First post he almost made sense in . .  .  Luvyabro!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,,Nooooo,,,,,,,,It's not...





Ruuuuuuuuun for da borda  . . . 












Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks!





Hiya my gay friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> I got some stuff to trade at WAR if ya make it


 
If attendin war requires a rain slicker and some gooloshes I'll be passin on that one, but if the sun looks like it's gonna favor y'all I might do a drive by..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hows it goin' AJ!
> Mountian Dew'in it this afternoon?



Coffee and cookies,  Same effects


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee and cookies, Same effects


 

Cept for when he makes coffee he..............awe nevermind...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Coffee and cookies,  Same effects



I know what you mean. I had a double espresso for lunch...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of pervert ops, where is Boneboy???



I'm busy workin...whatcha need?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm busy workin...whatcha need?


 
Didja miss you're 3pm nap??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didja miss you're 3pm nap??



Fraid so.      Now look at me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Fraid so.  Now look at me!


 
Drinkin the cheap stuff will do that to ya'...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I know what you mean. I had a double espresso for lunch...



Rocket fuel


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Heya Keebs
> I've been missing in action. Those trips to Bass Pro..err I mean Tucker to a customers take a lot of time....


 E'ry body needs some Bass Pro time!



Bitteroot said:


> justsoyouknowI'maninstigator.........


likethat'ssomethingwedidn'talreadyknow??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Youalsoneedtotakeabathandusedeodorant...


IthoughtyousaiditwasQuackthatneededit??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

Goodness . . . I'm AWESOME!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Fraid so.      Now look at me!



Oldcowman...please report to the driveler.... Samuel el payaso... has a mission...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> its probably best that you dont text and aren't on some of these crazy guys texts lists. Some of the things i get makes even me blush.


Where's da Duck??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goodness . . . I'm AWESOME!!


 You're an awesomeunc!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's da Duck??





You raaaaaaaaaaangggg ???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where's da Duck??



Don't look now but I think Tucker found it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, I feel like "Snowchic" kinda fuzzy butted "ALLOVA"!












I need mo sleepppppppppp...


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

anybody want to buy a dog? i got a dog for sail...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> anybody want to buy a dog? i got a dog for sail...





Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooooooo.



Do you WTB my dog? because i WTS you my dog.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 16, 2011)

dagblastid, they stopped doing rapid refunds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Do you WTB my dog? because i WTS you my dog.





NO, I DONOTWTBYD.   Nor do I want to SUMD!!





SnowHunter said:


> dagblastid, they stopped doing rapid refunds







Laaaaaaaawd knows I'd like to giveya a rapid refund . . .


Sorry Nic, I had no idea??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> anybody want to buy a dog? i got a dog for sail...





slip said:


> Do you WTB my dog? because i WTS you my dog.



Slip, this is NOT the place to be sailing your dog, or selling anything for that matter.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

By the way, do you have any pics of said dog?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> dagblastid, they stopped doing rapid refunds



TaxAct has it to you in 10 days.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> By the way, do you have any pics of said dog?


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO, I DONOTWTBYD.   Nor do I want to SUMD!!




are you sure you dont WTB my dog? he's a good dog. 

doesnt bite often, likes kids (pefers ranch to BBQsause on them)...what isnt to like about him?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

OK.  My concentration has been totally knocked off line, and I can't seem to get refocused to do anything productive.

Plus, I am going to have some severe stomach cramps from all the laughing I am doing.  I may not recover at all tonight.op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:

I just decide which smiley works best right now.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> are you sure you dont WTB my dog? he's a good dog.
> 
> doesnt bite often, likes kids (pefers ranch to BBQsause on them)...what isnt to like about him?



This him?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> This him?



Man, that's cold there Sully!   You do know that dog died...don't ya?


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Slip, this is NOT the place to be sailing your dog, or selling anything for that matter.


WTB my dog?


boneboy96 said:


> By the way, do you have any pics of said dog?



nope, but he's black..with white spots, and a few brown spots. not sure of the breed but he has floppy ears? has four legs and a tail ... 

but if you want to come over and see him ill have to dig him out of the storage shed so....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  My concentration has been totally knocked off line, and I can't seem to get refocused to do anything productive.
> 
> Plus, I am going to have some severe stomach cramps from all the laughing I am doing.  I may not recover at all tonight.op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:
> 
> I just decide which smiley works best right now.



Focus triple F, focus.   We need more power Scotty!   I'm giving it all she's got Capt!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> WTB my dog?
> 
> 
> nope, but he's black..with white spots, and a few brown spots. not sure of the breed but he has floppy ears? has four legs and a tail ...
> ...



never mind all that...got any pics of the shed?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Focus triple F, focus.   We need more power Scotty!   I'm giving it all she's got Capt!



Thanks for the help, but not sure anyone can help me tonight.  If you only knew!


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> This him?


 uhh ... holy cow


boneboy96 said:


> Man, that's cold there Sully!   You do know that dog died...don't ya?



how long before that pic was taken?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> WTB my dog?
> 
> 
> nope, but he's black..with white spots, and a few brown spots. not sure of the breed but he has floppy ears? has four legs and a tail ...
> ...


 



Deadeye Slip..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks for the help, but not sure anyone can help me tonight.  If you only knew!



Well sit down in this chair right here and tell Dr. Bob what all's bothering ya.   I'm a good listener and I've been told my shoulder is very water resistant!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> uhh ... holy cow
> 
> 
> how long before that pic was taken?



Wasn't long after!   
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...06/former-worlds-ugliest-dog-dies-at-age-17/1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well sit down in this chair right here and tell Dr. Bob what all's bothering ya. I'm a good listener and I've been told my shoulder is very water resistant!


 
When it's not on fire..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

What in the name of Creation is goin` on in here? 


Explain!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

TODAY!! While I`m still young!!


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> TODAY!! While I`m still young!!



WTB my dog?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> WTB my dog?





NO!! Thank you! I have more dogs than I need now! I`m thinkin` about gettin` shed of all of em and gittin` me another Blue Heeler. So don`t be pesterin` me about no dog!
































What kind of dog?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well sit down in this chair right here and tell Dr. Bob what all's bothering ya.   I'm a good listener and I've been told my shoulder is very water resistant!



OK.  Let me catch my breath! 

Whewwwiiiiieeee!!!

I got a call a little while ago.  Bwahaha!  I was informed that the non-paying, embezzling ex is being ordained to become a preacher honey!

I guess the fact that he is divorced, has a history of abuse, drug addiction, gambling, cheating(heck I could go on all day), doesn't really matter.  

And let's not forget the fact that he may be lead out of the court room in handcuffs next week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  Let me catch my breath!
> 
> Whewwwiiiiieeee!!!
> 
> ...



  I like handcuffs!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When it's not on fire..



Ya just had to bring that up...didn't ya.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 16, 2011)

Slip, Buddy the"delete" button is your friend.http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=&a=37


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!! Thank you! I have more dogs than I need now! I`m thinkin` about gettin` shed of all of em and gittin` me another Blue Heeler. So don`t be pesterin` me about no dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its black..with white spots, and a few brown spots. not sure of the breed but he has floppy ears? has four legs and a tail ...


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Slip http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=&a=37



oh, good idea....ill ask 243 is he W'sTB my dog.


thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> its black..with white spots, and a few brown spots. not sure of the breed but he has floppy ears? has four legs and a tail ...





Nah, I reckon I`ll pass, but I do sincerely appreciate the kind offer.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> oh, good idea....ill ask 243 is he W'sTB my dog.
> 
> 
> thanks!


 

Hey do it like the ticket scalpers. Give the dog away and ask for a lot of gas money.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I like handcuffs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Slip, Buddy the"delete" button is your friend.http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=&a=37


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I reckon I`ll pass, but I do sincerely appreciate the kind offer.



aw c'mon man! all 3 of his eyes work and everything!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


>



ahhhhhh...   I see the fiestiness coming out in ya!


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

gunna lose 'net while dad switches out 'puters, later folks.


Nic, Boneboy, dont ban me while im not lookin!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ahhhhhh...   I see the fiestiness coming out in ya!



It's never far away.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's never far away.



Neither am I...neither am I.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

Whats happnin' in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's never far away.





boneboy96 said:


> Neither am I...neither am I.






Get a room  . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whats happnin' in here?



Wazzup Timmy!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whats happnin' in here?



Do you realy want to know.


What up BroYou ready to come over and help on the boat yet.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get a room  . . .



Ritz Carlton Lake Oconee...room 1869.     Reynolds Plantation.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup Timmy!


BB, hope all is well with ya!!


dougefresh said:


> Do you realy want to know.
> 
> 
> What up BroYou ready to come over and help on the boat yet.



I can meet you on the coast when it is ready to get her in the water.......


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> BB, hope all is well with ya!!
> 
> 
> I can meet you on the coast when it is ready to get her in the water.......



Trying to hang in there with the big dawgs!      You making it to War 4?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Trying to hang in there with the big dawgs!      You making it to War 4?



I don't know.........lotta folks been sending me PM's trying to talk me out of it.......


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

I..... need..... help!

Just walked/jogged the hood.  Trouble breathing.  That's what I get for being lazy all winter.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I..... need..... help!
> 
> Just walked/jogged the hood.  Trouble breathing.  That's what I get for being lazy all winter.



I..... need...... a...... beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ritz carlton lake oconee...room 1869.     Reynolds plantation.





btdt . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ritz Carlton Lake Oconee...room 1869.     Reynolds Plantation.



Your wife should love it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Quack! I`m still about to bust a rib over those texts!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

Evenin', peepuls.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I..... need..... help!
> 
> Just walked/jogged the hood.  Trouble breathing.  That's what I get for being lazy all winter.



I wondered where you ran off to!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Your wife should love it.



Sure know how to kill a buzz...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

45 mins to go...then buzz time.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I..... need..... help!
> 
> Just walked/jogged the hood.  Trouble breathing.  That's what I get for being lazy all winter.



Do ya carry when your out and about in the hood?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> I like handcuffs!



I like leather whips.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Do ya carry when your out and about in the hood?



It's a nice hood, and I go with my sister and 4 yo nephew.  Plus we have a popo living on every street in here.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sure know how to kill a buzz...



Sorry.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's a nice hood, and I go with my sister and 4 yo nephew.  Plus we have a popo living on every street in here.



Good...sounds like you are well protected.   Protection is very important!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I like leather whips.
> 
> View attachment 586629



Catwoman?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep.  No fears!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fearless and fiesty.   Fit and fab.   Fresh and freshalicious!   Oh and did I mention FREE?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahhh to be single again....I remember it like it was just 28 years ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Evenin Kiddos!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 16, 2011)

slip said:


> oh, good idea....ill ask 243 is he W'sTB my dog.
> 
> 
> thanks!



can you mail him said dog?    



yours might need three bottles of water.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeffro!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gearing up for that long ride Saturday!   Got fresh 93 octane and a quart of Honda motor oil...10W40 CJ.   Even gonna have a helmet to wear this time...just in case there's a westwardly wind coming off the lower 40!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

Did Teri finish off that apple pie?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Fearless and fiesty.   Fit and fab.   Fresh and freshalicious!   Oh and did I mention FREE?



Pretty much sums it up.  It's awesome!  Best 2 yrs of my life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeffro!





boneboy96 said:


> Gearing up for that long ride Saturday!   Got fresh 93 octane and a quart of Honda motor oil...10W40 CJ.   Even gonna have a helmet to wear this time...just in case there's a westwardly wind coming off the lower 40!





boneboy96 said:


> Did Teri finish off that apple pie?




What up Bud!!!




No, but thanks for pointing that out. I may go kill it off for her


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can you mail him said dog?
> 
> 
> 
> yours might need three bottles of water.



 lemme go see if i can find a box big enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

I swear, this thread is more igernant than that bigfeets thread. These boys are discussin the virtues of a little triangle.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=455247


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I swear, this thread is more igernant than that bigfeets thread. These boys are discussin the virtues of a little triangle.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=455247



There's at least one non-believer!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I swear, this thread is more igernant than that bigfeets thread. These boys are discussin the virtues of a little triangle.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=455247



I've tried to make sense of that thread four times now. I guess someone is going to have to draw me a diagram.  I'm still contemplating the laws that apply to left lane drivers as opposed to speeders and someone who NEEDS to be in the left hand lane because they're going to make a left hand turn but can't because Bigfoot is blocking the road while he consumes a chupacabra in the middle of the intersection while a black panther films the whole incident.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've tried to make sense of that thread four times now. I guess someone is going to have to draw me a diagram.  I'm still contemplating the laws that apply to left lane drivers as opposed to speeders and someone who NEEDS to be in the left hand lane because they're going to make a left hand turn but can't because Bigfoot is blocking the road while he consumes a chupacabra in the middle of the intersection while a black panther films the whole incident.



its simple...

if the insurance companies would just let us raise the bag limits on our chupacabra population, then we could lower the road kill rates and bigfoot wouldnt be in the middle of the road blocking drivers from making a left hand turn, and the black panther could go back to terrorizing people in their tree stands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've tried to make sense of that thread four times now. I guess someone is going to have to draw me a diagram.  I'm still contemplating the laws that apply to left lane drivers as opposed to speeders and someone who NEEDS to be in the left hand lane because they're going to make a left hand turn but can't because Bigfoot is blocking the road while he consumes a chupacabra in the middle of the intersection while a black panther films the whole incident.




http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5791700&postcount=29


Here Tbug, see that triangle sign across the road, between the power pole and tower in the background....to whom is that sign directing???

According to the OP, it's not there for the people in the right hand turn lane to yield, so that the guy in the truck making a left can proceed.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5791700&postcount=29
> 
> 
> Here Tbug, see that triangle sign across the road, between the power pole and tower in the background....to whom is that sign directed???
> ...




Oh for crying out loud, just floor it and brace for impact.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh for crying out loud, just floor it and brace for impact.




That's what most do around here


----------



## Jranger (Feb 16, 2011)

Evening folks... Who's got a kettle on?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2011)

_HEY,you dang woodchucks - _ Stop chuckin' my WOOD!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've tried to make sense of that thread four times now. I guess someone is going to have to draw me a diagram.  I'm still contemplating the laws that apply to left lane drivers as opposed to speeders and someone who NEEDS to be in the left hand lane because they're going to make a left hand turn but can't because Bigfoot is blocking the road while he consumes a chupacabra in the middle of the intersection while a black panther films the whole incident.



Reminds me of that episode of Andy Griffith where Barney had the matchbox cars out trying to teach Otis the traffic laws...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I've tried to make sense of that thread four times now. I guess someone is going to have to draw me a diagram.  I'm still contemplating the laws that apply to left lane drivers as opposed to speeders and someone who NEEDS to be in the left hand lane because they're going to make a left hand turn but can't because Bigfoot is blocking the road while he consumes a chupacabra in the middle of the intersection while a black panther films the whole incident.


 
Exxxxxxactly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think...

How's you doin this evening Ms. Turtlebabe???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> OK.  Let me catch my breath!
> 
> Whewwwiiiiieeee!!!
> 
> ...


You have GOT to be kidding!!  BUT on the other hand, you can "preach it" better once you've BTDT!!



slip said:


> aw c'mon man! all 3 of his eyes work and everything!


 how old is said dog...........


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whats happnin' in here?


TIMMMMAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You in SOOO much truble, you don't write, ya don't call, you just post pictures of the dang beach!! But I still  ya!!!



NCHillbilly said:


> Evenin', peepuls.


Evenin Hillbilly!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Kiddos!!!


Himy Chief!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> can you mail him said dog?
> 
> 
> 
> yours might need three bottles of water.


backoff, I need a big yarddog!!



slip said:


> its simple...
> 
> if the insurance companies would just let us raise the bag limits on our chupacabra population, then we could lower the road kill rates and bigfoot wouldnt be in the middle of the road blocking drivers from making a left hand turn, and the black panther could go back to terrorizing people in their tree stands.


 what you been drinkin/smokin tonight?!?!?!



Jranger said:


> Evening folks... Who's got a kettle on?


Heeeyyyy puddin!



crackerdave said:


> _HEY,you dang woodchucks - _ Stop chuckin' my WOOD!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exxxxxxactly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think...
> 
> How's you doin this evening Ms. Turtlebabe???


Ohlawd, don'tYOUgotothinkin, we's alllll be in truble!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You have GOT to be kidding!!  BUT on the other hand, you can "preach it" better once you've BTDT!!
> 
> 
> how old is said dog...........
> ...




Keebsolicious


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how old is said dog...........



old enough that he remembers that episode of Andy Griffith where...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsolicious


  I realllllyyyy want some skrimp soon!!



slip said:


> old enough that he remembers that episode of Andy Griffith where...


 When you find a boxer {like Sulli's} for free, call me!!  Seriously, I DO need a big *yard dog* again!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh keebs, I'm afraid I am being totally serious.    I am sure it's all about his next scam.  He will just use it to get money and things from people, all in the name of the Lord.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oh keebs, I'm afraid I am being totally serious.    I am sure it's all about his next scam.  He will just use it to get money and things from people, all in the name of the Lord.


Well, I'll tell ya then.................. keep your distance, keep your thoughts and let'em have enough rope and he'll hang himself!
From the little you have said, it won't be long, just let'em have at it!  As my cousin says "As long as you're ok with the woman in the mirror & the Lord upstairs, you don't have a worry in the world" - - that's gold right there!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exxxxxxactly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I think...
> 
> How's you doin this evening Ms. Turtlebabe???



Oh... I'm just so freaking happy I could kick Bigfoot's behind.  

Been thinking I was coming down with one of the bugs that the kids have had, just didn't feel "right" the last two days. Was sitting at my desk at work today and bought jumped outta my chair. Thought Nicodemus had snuck up behind me and stabbed me in the kidney.  

Walked around hunched over in pain for about three hours then it finally occured to me that I just might have an issue.  

So here I lie, on the couch, holding back the nausea that has been brought on by the first dose of Cipro, surely to be followed by more resisting the urge to hurl with every pill that follows. 

In short, if the pain ain't better and I still can't pee normally by Monday, it's off to the urologist for an IVP.  


I know I know, TMI but thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I realllllyyyy want some skrimp soon!!
> 
> 
> When you find a boxer {like Sulli's} for free, call me!!  Seriously, I DO need a big *yard dog* again!!



 Small LCB would be nice, huh???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh... I'm just so freaking happy I could kick Bigfoot's behind.
> 
> Been thinking I was coming down with one of the bugs that the kids have had, just didn't feel "right" the last two days. Was sitting at my desk at work today and bought jumped outta my chair. Thought Nicodemus had snuck up behind me and stabbed me in the kidney.
> 
> ...


Dang, Tbugsy, kick that mess out QUICK!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Small LCB would be nice, huh???


Drooool, Droool, Drooool!!!
Ok, I'm probably outta here, fried chicken, garlic/cheese mashed taters & Lesure English peas............ yeah, I'll be done for!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh... I'm just so freaking happy I could kick Bigfoot's behind.
> 
> Been thinking I was coming down with one of the bugs that the kids have had, just didn't feel "right" the last two days. Was sitting at my desk at work today and bought jumped outta my chair. Thought Nicodemus had snuck up behind me and stabbed me in the kidney.
> 
> ...




Dang....get well soon!!!

I ain't too thrilled about this pain in my leg either, now I'm not even sure if it's in my Knee like I had originally thought, but after reading some of the causes of lower leg pain, I hope it is my knee


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Tbugsy, kick that mess out QUICK!!!
> 
> 
> Drooool, Droool, Drooool!!!
> Ok, I'm probably outta here, fried chicken, garlic/cheese mashed taters & Lesure English peas............ yeah, I'll be done for!!




Nitey nite Keebsy!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 16, 2011)

afternoon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Good evening, running late.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, I'll tell ya then.................. keep your distance, keep your thoughts and let'em have enough rope and he'll hang himself!
> From the little you have said, it won't be long, just let'em have at it!  As my cousin says "As long as you're ok with the woman in the mirror & the Lord upstairs, you don't have a worry in the world" - - that's gold right there!



You would be shocked if you knew it all.  And he has already hung himself.  I just sat back quietly and collected the evidence.  I have 2 BIG binders full and ready to bring to court.  I am going to have fun next Thursday in court.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon



by about 10 hours


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 16, 2011)

Goodnight all.  I'm out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight all.  I'm out!



Good Nite fit!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening, running late.



Evenin' brudder!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon


Ummm??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening, running late.


Sup Tripod!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight all.  I'm out!


G'night!!

Evening folks!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Tbugsy, kick that mess out QUICK!!!
> 
> 
> Drooool, Droool, Drooool!!!
> Ok, I'm probably outta here, fried chicken, garlic/cheese mashed taters & Lesure English peas............ yeah, I'll be done for!!




I plan on it.  I'm going to Culloden this weekend come heck or high water.  

Just means I won't have to use the porta-potty.    




Jeff C. said:


> Dang....get well soon!!!
> 
> I ain't too thrilled about this pain in my leg either, now I'm not even sure if it's in my Knee like I had originally thought, but after reading some of the causes of lower leg pain, I hope it is my knee



Don't read that stuff. It'll just scare the crud out of ya.  

Then again, not nearly as bad as when I was looking at the urine dipstick of my specimen.... upside down... and was convinced I needed a liver transplant.    

Until I realized the strip handle went UP and not down.  Looked like my bilirubin was through the roof.    

Hope it's nothing serious and eases up soon Jeff.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 16, 2011)

Uh-Oh! Raylan's on.  

It's JUSTIFIED time!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' brudder!!!


What is happening Sir Jeff!


fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight all.  I'm out!


Night fit


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm??
> 
> Sup Tripod!!
> 
> ...


Evening Rutt


turtlebug said:


> Uh-Oh! Raylan's on.
> 
> It's JUSTIFIED time!



Hello Miss tbug




Got a call about a fire this evening , had to go check it out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm??
> 
> Sup Tripod!!
> 
> ...




Evenin MR RUTT!!!



turtlebug said:


> I plan on it.  I'm going to Culloden this weekend come heck or high water.
> 
> Just means I won't have to use the porta-potty.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tbug....yeah I didn't have to read too much before I thought "this better be my knee"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evening Rutt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That drum looks sort of familiar!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin MR RUTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tbug....yeah I didn't have to read too much before I thought "this better be my knee"


Evening Jeffro!!!!..............Hope that knee eases up on you soon!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening, running late.


HI! G'nite!



fitfabandfree said:


> You would be shocked if you knew it all.  And he has already hung himself.  I just sat back quietly and collected the evidence.  I have 2 BIG binders full and ready to bring to court.  I am going to have fun next Thursday in court.


You go girl!!


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' brudder!!!


G'nite Chief!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm??
> 
> Sup Tripod!!
> 
> ...


Evenin! G'nite!



turtlebug said:


> I plan on it.  I'm going to Culloden this weekend come heck or high water.
> 
> Just means I won't have to use the porta-potty.
> 
> ...


I sure hope you get better!!

OhMYGosh, I Done GOOOOOD on super!!
G'nite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That drum looks sort of familiar!!
> 
> Evening Jeffro!!!!..............Hope that knee eases up on you soon!!




Thank ya Mitch....I hope that's what it is, now!!



Keebs said:


> HI! G'nite!
> 
> 
> You go girl!!
> ...




SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Evenin! G'nite!


Night Darlin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 16, 2011)

All right younguns....I'm outta here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry had to work,  Good night Miss Keebs 

Good night Chief  


I believe, you have seen that barrel a few times Rutt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right younguns....I'm outta here


Night Chief!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I believe, you have seen that barrel a few times Rutt.


.......I would have been sure if there were door frames in it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry had to work,  Good night Miss Keebs
> 
> Good night Chief
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Chief!!
> 
> .......I would have been sure if there were door frames in it!!



That or it was burning cherry red!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

good morning slackers...get up...It's Thursday!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

morning boney, jm

and it is my Friday this week.   

drinking go juice.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning boney, jm
> 
> and it is my Friday this week.
> 
> drinking go juice.



I would love to work a 4 day week or a Sun-Thur.Schedule....Makes more time for fishing


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

mornin peeps......


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peeps......



whats going on stranger


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> whats going on stranger



not a whole lot, just took a little hiatus but i am back now. How have you been?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> not a whole lot, just took a little hiatus but i am back now. How have you been?



been doing alright...Trying to get ready for WAR next weekend....looking forward to a few days off


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> whats going on stranger



Question for ya....... what's your take on the new IBM unveil of Watson? is it going to be a new OS? I just heard about it yesterday and haven't had too much time to research it.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Question for ya....... what's your take on the new IBM unveil of Watson? is it going to be a new OS? I just heard about it yesterday and haven't had too much time to research it.



it is supposed to be able to understand language ( we already have software that can type what you say),I think it is really a database type system that can search and find information without all the info being provided.....We will see what happens now that it lost on Jeopardy....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it is supposed to be able to understand language ( we already have software that can type what you say),I think it is really a database type system that can search and find information without all the info being provided.....We will see what happens now that it lost on Jeopardy....



I had heard it was going to be on Jeopardy.....it lost huh? well I guess it is back to the drawing board for the techs.


I am thinking about going to WAR, probably come up Saturday, going to have my kids with me


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I had heard it was going to be on Jeopardy.....it lost huh? well I guess it is back to the drawing board for the techs.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about going to WAR, probably come up Saturday, going to have my kids with me



I just saw where it lost,not a surprise...If you come up I will be there,look forward to meeting ya....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I just saw where it lost,not a surprise...If you come up I will be there,look forward to meeting ya....



Same here.....well I gotta git, we are using a new piece of equipment in the OR today and I am sure it will stir up problems among the natives...I am gonna try to head off the problems early...take care and have a good day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

eggs, grits, cheese, butter, bacon, sweet tea.... Ready fer another day of riding a desk.  

top o the mornin to you fine ladies and gents.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Same here.....well I gotta git, we are using a new piece of equipment in the OR today and I am sure it will stir up problems among the natives...I am gonna try to head off the problems early...take care and have a good day.



See ya



BBQBOSS said:


> eggs, grits, cheese, butter, bacon, sweet tea.... Ready fer another day of riding a desk.
> 
> top o the mornin to you fine ladies and gents.



can ya pass the pepper please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



So are you in the happy pills and bourbon already, this morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So are you in the happy pills and bourbon already, this morning?


 
Nunya beeswax ...


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning folks.  Seems the rest of the crowd don't get moving till after 7.


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nunya beeswax ...


I sure am . Love the happy pills. Got an appt to get this cast off monday. Hopefully I will e in a walking cast or soft one. I can drive again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nunya beeswax ...



Well you can hook a brotha up at least!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning folks. Seems the rest of the crowd don't get moving till after 7.


 
They're a bunch of lazy butts....


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning folks.  Seems the rest of the crowd don't get moving till after 7.



Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



morning


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're a bunch of lazy butts....


As The Great John Wayne once said, " Get up we're burnin daylight"


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're a bunch of lazy butts....



Lazy butts?   Someone calling me?      Morning fella winder likkers!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lazy butts? Someone calling me?  Morning fella winder likkers!!!


 
I don't lick winders thank you very much. I'm a knuckledraggin mouth breather..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

well well well,  look at all that the came in for a dose of b'fast.   To help keep the happy pills down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well well well, look at all that the came in for a dose of b'fast. To help keep the happy pills down.


 
jes whut is fer brefffast?? I done werked up an appe,,,,,appa,,,,well I'm hongry dangit, speshully after watchin that new BBBoom video over on da' fishun forim......


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

2 Saugage & Egg McMuffins over this way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Coffee is all so far....morning, Fog Riders!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee is all so far....morning, Fog Riders!!!



morning Jeff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> it is supposed to be able to understand language ( we already have software that can type what you say),I think it is really a database type system that can search and find information without all the info being provided.....We will see what happens now that it lost on Jeopardy....


Don't know where you got your info. I watched all three shows, and Watson kicked Hiney!!!

Final score Watson 77,147, Jennings 24,000, and Rutter 21,600


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't know where you got your info. I watched all three shows, and Watson kicked Hiney!!!
> 
> Final score Watson 77,147, Jennings 24,000, and Rutter 21,600



Your right I misunderstood IBM's website when it said Humans Win.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee is all so far....morning, Fog Riders!!!



Jeffbro...what's shakin dude?   Morning Mike, morning Mitch!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeffbro...what's shakin dude?   Morning Mike, morning Mitch!



heya BB


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't know where you got your info. I watched all three shows, and Watson kicked Hiney!!!
> 
> Final score Watson 77,147, Jennings 24,000, and Rutter 21,600





boneboy96 said:


> Jeffbro...what's shakin dude?   Morning Mike, morning Mitch!




Mornin Mike, Mitch, BBbro!!!!  Nuttin much here....


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



Howdy Stranger!


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Stranger!



Hey!  Got my order ready yet?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>



Morning......


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning......



Hey Mike!  How ya doing?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

BOOOONNEEESSS!  Where is my hot chocolate?  I have a chill and was really wanting some this morning.  Guess I will have to run over to QT and get me some.

If the sun would just come out and burn off the fog and let the temps start rising, I would be good to go.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mike!  How ya doing?



Doing well ( felling better at least),getting packed for WAR is the next priority


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Gotta fly-by, got my desk loaded today!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning all.


Coffee is done,  and there still a 1/2 of a large cookie left at the office.  


Should be a great day.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gotta fly-by, got my desk loaded today!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Coffee is done,  and there still a 1/2 of a large cookie left at the office.
> ...




Hiya Bya


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya Bya



You going down Friday or Saturday to WAR?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> Coffee is done,  and there still a 1/2 of a large cookie left at the office.
> ...



MMMMMMMM COOOOOKIEEEE. 


Dont go home all geeked up on sugar, now!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> MMMMMMMM COOOOOKIEEEE.
> 
> 
> Dont go home all geeked up on sugar, now!



Shhhhhhhhhh  

You trying to get me locked out again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> You trying to get me locked out again.



You can come stay in my garage if you need to.  LEarn to use the smoker while you are there so i dont have to cook so much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You can come stay in my garage if you need to. LEarn to use the smoker while you are there so i dont have to cook so much.


 
You might not like some of the Aussie seasonings he uses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Word????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Word????


 

I thought it was "Werrrrrrrrd!!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought it was "Werrrrrrrrd!!!"




 I was attempting to look like an uninformed Nerdy white guy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Word????


WERD!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was attempting to look like an uninformed Nerdy white guy


 
You forgot your pocket protector..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might not like some of the Aussie seasonings he uses.



I use those same ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot your pocket protector..



I've got my Old guy readin glasses hangin off my nose though, with my head tilted back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got my Old guy readin glasses hangin off my nose though, with my head tilted back


 You got the baseball hat on, with your ears tucked up underneath it and the brim flattened out and cocked to the side?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got the baseball hat on, with your ears tucked up underneath it and the brim flattened out and cocked to the side?



Naw....I got the Overhauls and long john shirt underneaf wiff a dirty old cap, brim rolled purty tight and a pack-o-redman stickin outta da pocket


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might not like some of the Aussie seasonings he uses.



Yeah - don't let him smear none o' that nasty Vegemite lookin' stuff on there!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey,yawl! Top o' th' mornin' to ya!

Can't drivel long - gotta go work on a land-clearin' job today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>









mudracing101 said:


> Hello!!



Whats fer lunch???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl! Top o' th' mornin' to ya!
> 
> Can't drivel long - gotta go work on a land-clearin' job today.



Howdy-Doo Dave!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy-Doo Dave!!!



Howdy -Doo fer _you,_ Jeff! I was thinkin' of you when I was fee-layin' some crappie a couple days ago! I guess Cajuns call 'em "sacolait?"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Howdy -Doo fer _you,_ Jeff! I was thinkin' of you when I was fee-layin' some crappie a couple days ago!



Yeah...I saw them pics. Looked like some nice uns....can't wait to get out there myself. Need to replenish the freezer!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning dribblers, its good to be back at work and away from my second job.

I'm tired as a set of jumper cables at a Mexican funeral.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>


Hey sista...........  sorry 'bout the roo!



mudracing101 said:


> Hello!!


Hello yourself!


crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl! Top o' th' mornin' to ya!
> 
> Can't drivel long - gotta go work on a land-clearin' job today.


Catch ya later, Dave!



Sirduke said:


> Morning dribblers, its good to be back at work and away from my second job.
> 
> I'm tired as a set of jumper cables at a Mexican funeral.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer lunch???



ole times country buffet , today


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> BOOOONNEEESSS!  Where is my hot chocolate?  I have a chill and was really wanting some this morning.  Guess I will have to run over to QT and get me some.
> 
> If the sun would just come out and burn off the fog and let the temps start rising, I would be good to go.



Dang Bekah...I asked ya if you wanted breakfast...and did ya want me to call ya or just nudge ya.   I didn't get any reply so I plum forgot the hot chocolate.   My bad!!!      Won't happen again!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

It's warming up nicely out there!  I think I will bust out the capris tomorrow.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang Bekah...I asked ya if you wanted breakfast...and did ya want me to call ya or just nudge ya.   I didn't get any reply so I plum forgot the hot chocolate.   My bad!!!      Won't happen again!



I must have missed the offer for breakfast.  My bad!  That's OK.  I got my QT hot chocolate.  It's my favorite.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> BOOOONNEEESSS!  Where is my hot chocolate?  I have a chill and was really wanting some this morning.  Guess I will have to run over to QT and get me some.
> 
> If the sun would just come out and burn off the fog and let the temps start rising, I would be good to go.





fitfabandfree said:


> I must have missed the offer for breakfast.  My bad!  That's OK.  I got my QT hot chocolate.  It's my favorite.



I'll make it up to you at supper tonight!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh snap...I plum forgot...I got to see my parole officer tonight and take a urine test.  I've been studying all week for this test!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll make it up to you at supper tonight!



I must have been in a daze this morning trying to recover from last night when you asked about breakfast.

To make it up to me at dinner, I want a big juicy steak and baked potato.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Queen Filet for you, king Filet for me.  Baked potatoes loaded if you so desire.   Juicey meat is the best!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Queen Filet for you, king Filet for me.  Baked potatoes loaded if you so desire.   Juicey meat is the best!



I'm simple.  Butter only on the potato.  But LOTS of it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lathered and slathered in butter.  I like that!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Lathered and slathered in butter.  I like that!



There is no other way to have it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Have it YOUR way!       Now I'm extra hungry...gonna go find something to eat for lunch.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Have it YOUR way!       Now I'm extra hungry...gonna go find something to eat for lunch.



My co-worker brought in some pizza.  Just heated it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Pizza here...down the Hatch!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My co-worker brought in some pizza.  Just heated it up.





Jeff C. said:


> Pizza here...down the Hatch!!



Pizza doesn't sound 1/2 bad.   There's a pizza joint right up the street that makes a stuffed pie that is to die for.   6 of your favorite toppings inside...weights close to 8 lbs when all done.   One slice is about all I can eat at one time...but I love trying for 2!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Jeffro, what's a good time to come over on Saturday?   Andrew has to work from 11-4:30...I told him I was going in those hours most likely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Feb 17, 2011)

Y'all tell mr101 I said that it was too pretty a day in Tifto
	
	



```

```
n to not knock off early and have a cold one   I would buy, but I'm headed back outta there


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Frontera Steak Burrito.  Yeah c'mon!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Pizza doesn't sound 1/2 bad.   There's a pizza joint right up the street that makes a stuffed pie that is to die for.   6 of your favorite toppings inside...weights close to 8 lbs when all done.   One slice is about all I can eat at one time...but I love trying for 2!



What place do you speak of?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Hankus, man where you been, the wimmen was sending out a posse lookin fer you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Jeffro, what's a good time to come over on Saturday?   Andrew has to work from 11-4:30...I told him I was going in those hours most likely.



Well...we take Jared to bowling from 11:30 to about 1:30-2:00. I forgot about that...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Y'all tell mr101 I said that it was too pretty a day in Tifton to not knock off early and have a cold one   I would buy, but I'm headed back outta there


I talked to one of the Tifton bosses last week, he said one of ya'll would be headed this way soon..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Y'all tell mr101 I said that it was too pretty a day in Tifto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




RUMBLE ON!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What place do you speak of?



http://www.allmenus.com/ga/roswell-alpharetta/121287-rays-new-york-pizza/menu/

Ray's stuffed...mid way down the pizza section...get the X-Large...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...we take Jared to bowling from 11:30 to about 1:30-2:00. I forgot about that...



OK...I'll get with ya and either drop on by before or after bowling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> http://www.allmenus.com/ga/roswell-alpharetta/121287-rays-new-york-pizza/menu/
> 
> Ray's stuffed...mid way down the pizza section...get the X-Large...



 Wish I had another slice now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...I'll get with ya and either drop on by before or after bowling.



Gotcha!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Gotta run for a bit....bbl


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Figured since all you mens was puttin pretty girls up as yo avatars, I'd join ye.

The lovely young lady in my avatar happens to be my neice, and I'm sho proud of her.

And, iffen I'm gonna show a picture of a purty girl, its gonna be one I AIN'T gonna get in trouble with the missus about.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Taco Bell run, anybody need anything?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Y'all tell mr101 I said that it was too pretty a day in Tifto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I talked to one of the Tifton bosses last week, he said one of ya'll would be headed this way soon..................



What are we talking about, getting off early, beer,  whats going on?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Taco Bell run, anybody need anything?



Thought running was what you done AFTER eating at Taco Smell...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Taco Bell run, anybody need anything?



No thank ye,too full, need a power nap


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Thought running was what you done AFTER eating at Taco Smell...


For most  Cast Iron Constitution Here.


That is the best lady I've seen in a avatar in a while.    Awesome Photo.


mudracing101 said:


> No thank ye,too full, need a power nap




That is next.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> For most  Cast Iron Constitution Here.
> 
> 
> That is the best lady I've seen in a avatar in a while.    Awesome Photo.
> ...



I think every one had the same idea and decided to take a nap.

I am going to cut out of work 30 minutes early.  Have to go fill up the tank and go to an appt.

Catch y'all this evening!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I think every one had the same idea and decided to take a nap



No nap for me, had to break and run pick a land whale up off the floor. Ahhhh the Glorious life of a Paramedic.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I think every one had the same idea and decided to take a nap.
> 
> I am going to cut out of work 30 minutes early.  Have to go fill up the tank and go to an appt.
> 
> Catch y'all this evening!



90 mins til quitting time...brewskis are cold and the weather is awesome for some motorcycle riding!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What are we talking about, getting off early, beer,  whats going on?


Naaaww, he made a delivery for his company to Tifton, the boss made a delivery to my office last week & I asked if he knew our Hankus...........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I think every one had the same idea and decided to take a nap.
> 
> I am going to cut out of work 30 minutes early.  Have to go fill up the tank and go to an appt.
> 
> Catch y'all this evening!


Til this evening 


Sirduke said:


> No nap for me, had to break and run pick a land whale up off the floor. Ahhhh the Glorious life of a Paramedic.


It a thankless job,  but you guys do some amazing thing for people.


boneboy96 said:


> 90 mins til quitting time...brewskis are cold and the weather is awesome for some motorcycle riding!



Stay off of the loopy loops.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stay off of the loopy loops.



or at least take some pix for us when ya do ....


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Just bought a bunch of new leather, can't wait til the boss leaves so I can build something


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> or at least take some pix for us when ya do ....


NUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sirduke said:


> Just bought a bunch of new leather, can't wait til the boss leaves so I can build something


Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with next!



Still want to try them leather teddies and garters


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Still want to try them leather teddies and garters


 there ain't enough leather for me one, darlin', but as soon as the Master gives you the go ahead, I'll cheer ya on!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 17, 2011)

KEEBS.....

yo avatar is lookin at me funny!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



dang man.  at least learn to share!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaaww, he made a delivery for his company to Tifton, the boss made a delivery to my office last week & I asked if he knew our Hankus...........



He's done come and gone? The big doofus Oh well . It sure is a pretty day


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> KEEBS.....
> 
> yo avatar is lookin at me funny!


you ain't the only one! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


I'm trying to quit....... 


mudracing101 said:


> He's done come and gone? The big doofus Oh well . It sure is a pretty day


Yeah he is!  Ain't it though?!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Boo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo!!!


 That's gonna get you in trouble one day!
How you doin, Nic?  BeUtiful day, ain't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 He said "BOOO", not "MOOO"


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 17, 2011)

some people should take advice from thumper


if u cant say somthin nice dont say nothing at all


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> some people should take advice from thumper
> 
> 
> if u cant say somthin nice dont say nothing at all


RuhRo, who dun hurt yur feelin's, Sethus??


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RuhRo, who dun hurt yur feelin's, Sethus??



nobody theres just a bunch of people wining and fightin bout ntn


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nobody theres just a bunch of people wining and fightin bout ntn


Honey, it's always been that way & it'll always be that way.......... you just gotta learn to deal with it the best way you can......... the best POSITIVE way that you can!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep, it`s a mighty purty day. It needs to turn off cold again next week though. If it don`t, I will be tempted to put some seed in the ground. And I surely know better!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

my my it sure is nice today.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, it`s a mighty purty day. It needs to turn off cold again next week though. If it don`t, I will be tempted to put some seed in the ground. And I surely know better!!


 I know what ya mean!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> my my it sure is nice today.


Ditto!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Later folks, got to go to a visitation in a little while.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Later folks, got to go to a visitation in a little while.



Be good nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

AFT folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jeff




How are you Mr Gobble???


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow just found out how much the company is going to invest into our plant this year.Looks like I'm gona have a LOT of wires to play with in the next couple of months.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2011)

dang chickens wont let me till the garden anymore....they keep on swarming me.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang chickens wont let me till the garden anymore....they keep on swarming me.



Well, don’t ya know how to play soccer


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

Getting ready to take another walk/jog around the hood, and then back to cook up some pork chops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

slip said:


> dang chickens wont let me till the garden anymore....they keep on swarming me.



You da Patriarch cheekun!!!



dougefresh said:


> Well, don’t ya know how to play soccer



Set up a Goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll




fitfabandfree said:


> Getting ready to take another walk/jog around the hood, and then back to cook up some pork chops!



That's 'Poke' chops Ms Feistyfab


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You da Patriarch cheekun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops!  My bad!  I'll learn the lingo ventualee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Ooops!  My bad!  I'll learn the lingo ventualee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How are you Mr Gobble???



Doing fine and looking for a place to hide in a month or so.  

Some people want to shoot my relatives.


----------



## MoonPie (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's 'Poke' chops Ms Feistyfab



What  I thought it was Poke Salad.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

I survived the hill one more time.  My legs are certainly feeling it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doing fine and looking for a place to hide in a month or so.
> 
> Some people want to shoot my relatives.



Help them out....do like yo avatar



MoonPie said:


> What  I thought it was Poke Salad.



Bof....Poke salad and poke chops!!!



fitfabandfree said:


> I survived the hill one more time.  My legs are certainly feeling it though.



I walked out on the driveway...didn't want to push it


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Got home about 11:30pm last night and back in early today. Just got home and now Bubbette has a list of things for me to do. Got a full schedule again tomorrow.
What did i miss in the last two days here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Isn't like your 9th bag today. On more and you gona need to make a trip to taco bell to get cleaned out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, i don't wanna be on call no more! Got home about 11:30pm last night and back in early today. Just got home and now Bubbette has a list of things for me to do. Got a full schedule again tomorrow.
> What did i miss in the last two days here?



Well there has been a lot going on and if we told you all that you had missed you might be emotionally changed so let's leave it as 


nothing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Isn't like your 9th bag today. On more and you gona need to make a trip to taco bell to get cleaned out.



high butter content helps the popcorn go down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Isn't like your 9th bag today. On more and you gona need to make a trip to taco bell to get cleaned out.


 
We did one better than that. After Soccer practice we had Fajita Pollo Nacho's Supremo over at El Crapolina or something like that. Should be fumigating skeeters and blowin the plumbing out any minute now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Slow baked ribs then transferred to the grill with oak wood to soak up some bbq sauce.....................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Slow baked ribs then transferred to the grill with oak wood to soak up some bbq sauce.....................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

I just rubbed down 8 hawt butts and put my special injection in each plump one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>






BBQBOSS said:


> I just rubbed down 8 hawt butts and put my special injection in each plump one.


Not long before my Daddy died, I had starting experimenting with injecting meats............ he gave me an OOOOoooold timey, in a wooden box, meat injection kit.  I wouldn't use it for nothing in the world but it is a neat little thing!  I love melting butter, lemon juice & mixing in garlic powder for an injection for cheekun..........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not long before my Daddy died, I had starting experimenting with injecting meats............ he gave me an OOOOoooold timey, in a wooden box, meat injection kit.  I wouldn't use it for nothing in the world but it is a neat little thing!  I love melting butter, lemon juice & mixing in garlic powder for an injection for cheekun..........



I like injections.  It makes meat mo betta!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I like injections.  It makes meat mo betta!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 17, 2011)

All 7 family members fed, kitchen cleaned, 2 bathed, another load of laundry done, and somebody please stick a fork in me.  I am done
Almost time to sit down and play on the puter til bed time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Hawaiin bread French toast and Pork Maple breakfast sausage, with Chocolate milk!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



your avatar is creepy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> your avatar is creepy


 you're one to talk!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm almost ashamed to say i'm having tuna salad sammich's for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2011)

Where's Bubbette?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

My friends, stay out of the deer forum.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> your avatar is creepy


Pot......Meet kettle!!


Good evening Folks!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.



What'd you do now Nick?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.



Well now you know that will make us go there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.




I'll go have a look around Nic!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh Dear Lord would someone, anyone with a PDR or SOMETHING please tell me I can at least take Benadryl with freaking Cipro.  

I've got Compazine from my round with salmonella last summer but the drug interaction checker says I can't take the two together. Benadryl is the only other thing I've got that might put the brakes on this nausea the Cipro is causing.  

Somebody help me out here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.


Can we go watch the fireworks??.........You know so long as we stay in the corner, and keep quiet


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Where's Bubbette?


I give up, where? 


Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.



yessir.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My friends, stay out of the deer forum.





turtlebug said:


> What'd you do now Nick?





BBQBOSS said:


> Well now you know that will make us go there!



He been asking me for quarters,  so he can play whack-a-mole.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I give up, where?
> 
> 
> yessir.



You tell me!  What piece of displaced furniture are you hiding her under?   

I need answers.  

Then again, the nausea is keeping me from eating, therefore helping me to "shed my winter coat".     

And goodness knows I grew a very thick coat this winter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You tell me!  What piece of displaced furniture are you hiding her under?
> 
> I need answers.
> 
> ...



She's sitting here eating a sammich right now. 
Hate to hear your still under the weather. Even worse, there seems to be several different flu/cold/stomach bugs running rampant right now. Hope you get back to your ol' skillet flingin' self soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

They almost killed me with an injection in each buttock with that Cipro once....I believe that's what it was.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



you sure do eat a lot of popcorn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you sure do eat a lot of popcorn.


 
Cause I'm all out of milk,,,,,,man....


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just rubbed down 8 hawt butts and put my special injection in each plump one.





Jeff C. said:


> They almost killed me with an injection in each buttock with that Cipro once....I believe that's what it was.



was it Dr.Boss by chance?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone else enjoy the beautiful weather today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else enjoy the beautiful weather today?



Does looking out the winder every couple of hours count?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bugsy, i sent you a PM to call the house when you get off da phone.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 17, 2011)

free coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

slip said:


> was it Dr.Boss by chance?



Might as well have been



SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else enjoy the beautiful weather today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Howdy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Evenin' Teddybear!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Teddybear!!!




OOPS...I almost forgot!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Does looking out the winder every couple of hours count?


Aww Wingman  only a few more days, right? 


Jeff C. said:


> Might as well have been


Hey Jeffieshmoo!! 


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Evenin Nick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Teddybear!!!




 




SnowHunter said:


> Aww Wingman  only a few more days, right?
> 
> Hey Jeffieshmoo!!
> 
> ...



Hey Snow!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, i sent you a PM to call the house when you get off da phone.



PM returned. 

Phone dead.  (I'm actually as bad as you about answering the phone  )


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!



howdy nick


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> howdy nick





Howdy young man, How you are?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause I'm all out of milk,,,,,,man....


No white Russians for you


SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else enjoy the beautiful weather today?


Can not wait for this weekend


ButcherTony said:


> free coffee


Coffeeeeee


Jeff C. said:


> Might as well have been


Whats Jeff



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


Did you take the volunteer job?


turtlebug said:


> PM returned.
> 
> Phone dead.  (I'm actually as bad as you about answering the phone  )


Good evening Bugsy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did you take the volunteer job?





I will.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I will.



I got a pen and paper, I will keep count


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Aww Wingman  only a few more days, right?
> 
> Hey Jeffieshmoo!!
> 
> ...




Hello Ms Snowy!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> No white Russians for you
> 
> Can not wait for this weekend
> 
> ...




Let ME know ......when you find out


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

What's happenin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's happenin'?




Is you pokin a bigfeet wiff that stik???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep. There ain't a lot else to do up here.  We drank and rough-talk bigfoots and make likker and pick banjers. That's about it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Is you pokin a bigfeet wiff that stik???


Naww......He just runned em off with rough words!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. There ain't a lot else to do up here.  We drank and rough-talk bigfoots and make likker and pick banjers. That's about it.




Nuttin wrong with that



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naww......He just runned em off with rough words!!




 Hillbilly and olcowman need to have a class on that, I'm overwhelmed with them varmits


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had byooooooooootyful hare.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naww......He just runned em off with rough words!!



Now why did you have to go ruin my thread?!?!?!? Ive already been through enough with that ya idjit!! Dont make me put you on the list i have comeaux on!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now why did you have to go ruin my thread?!?!?!? Ive already been through enough with that ya idjit!! Dont make me put you on the list i have comeaux on!!!





That pic just keeps showing up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with that
> 
> 
> 
> ...






NCHillbilly said:


> Hit was ten foot tall-and hit had byooooooooootyful hare.


.....Was it red hare??...If so PBradley would be all over it!!.........Just sayin!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That pic just keeps showing up.



I figured it would.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....Was it red hare??...If so PBradley would be all over it!!.........Just sayin!!




Reckon somebody has got some good Photoshop skillz.....that would make a good PBradley/BF thread


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now why did you have to go ruin my thread?!?!?!? Ive already been through enough with that ya idjit!! Dont make me put you on the list i have comeaux on!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> That pic just keeps showing up.


.............To quote Bitteroot........somebody help me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon somebody has got some good Photoshop skillz.....that would make a good PBradley/BF thread



What are you thinking?




Rutt said:


> .............To quote Bitteroot........somebody help me!!



Oh no,  I am staying on your good side and watching.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon somebody has got some good Photoshop skillz.....that would make a good PBradley/BF thread


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2011)

'Night y'alls. Some of us has to go work in the morning. 
And I'll probably have to get up five or six times in the middle of the night and rough-talk some bigfeets that 's trying to eat my dogs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon somebody has got some good Photoshop skillz.....that would make a good PBradley/BF thread


Now you are thinking!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh no,  I am staying on your good side and watching.


Wu..........Nevermind I don't feel like getting Banded tonight!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Night Hillybilly,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> 'Night y'alls. Some of us has to go work in the morning.
> And I'll probably have to get up five or six times in the middle of the night and rough-talk some bigfeets that 's trying to eat my dogs.


Night Doode!!.........Keep them Bigfeets straight!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What are you thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Now you are thinking!!
> 
> Wu..........Nevermind I don't feel like getting Banded tonight!!




Come to think of it....I believe he may be serious this time. Maybe not a good idea



NCHillbilly said:


> 'Night y'alls. Some of us has to go work in the morning.
> And I'll probably have to get up five or six times in the middle of the night and rough-talk some bigfeets that 's trying to eat my dogs.



TC Hillbilly....tell 'em to GIT!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come to think of it....I believe he may be serious this time. Maybe not a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> TC Hillbilly....tell 'em to GIT!!!


All Bigfeets pun's aside.......
Time for me to stumble off to bed!!........Catch Ya'll on the flipside!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come to think of it....I believe he may be serious this time. Maybe not a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> TC Hillbilly....tell 'em to GIT!!!


All the more fun


RUTTNBUCK said:


> All Bigfeets pun's aside.......
> Time for me to stumble off to bed!!........Catch Ya'll on the flipside!!



Night Mitch


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

Good evening drivelers, been a 7734 upside down type of day.  Ya'll figure that one out.

Out of 4 ambulances, we have only one running, try explaining that one to the person who had to wait.

Then the hospital can't understand when we tell them we can NOT take any transfers out of county unless it is Life or death. So they keep calling us to take bull hockey transfers and get mad when we refuse.

What part of WE CAN'T leave the county uncovered don't they understand.

8 am where are you ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good evening drivelers, been a 7734 upside down type of day.  Ya'll figure that one out.
> 
> Out of 4 ambulances, we have only one running, try explaining that one to the person who had to wait.
> 
> ...



I hear ya, Bro!
Been a crazy week here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Time to go to Jared's World....


Nite Folks!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

The drama never ends. Did have an interesting patient today. Korean war vet, 24 ID, first unit into Korea after the sheite hit the fan. He was one of 300 or so out of 2500 who survived from his unit.
81 years old, looked 50 and tough as nails.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am sho turning heads with S.D's fine leather work.
 Hope i can get him some good bidnezz and soon. 
  Thank you Mike.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 17, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> I am sho turning heads with S.D's fine leather work.
> Hope i can get him some good bidnezz and soon.
> Thank you Mike.



No, thank you sir.

Hows Miz Hogtrap ? That's the important question.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Evening/nighters all!   Just a flyin by!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Flight BB96 to tower, are we clear to land on runway 6L?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> No, thank you sir.
> 
> Hows Miz Hogtrap ? That's the important question.


Quick check in afore gaming. 
 She is getting better in little ways. Going to be a long way to full speed. Every cough is like cutting out the heart. Hard way to have to heal. I hope none of ya'll or families EVER gets this bad pneumonia. It don't play.
 Me neither, soss i keeps her doctor'd up good.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope she gets better quick HT44.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Coffee's fresh, want some? Can't stand these full moon's, won't be a full night's sleep until they're over and done with..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

pour me one,  please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pour me one, please!


 
Here ya' go. Fresh ground.

I went outside when I got up and took a poplar stick and beat on a tree for a few minutes. Figured with this full moon surely a Bigfeets would respond. Nothing. I'm starting to think that Bigfeets stuff is all a hoax.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Well that was refreshing. 1 solid hour of maintenance downtime. So I went back out and thumped on some trees somemore. Still no Bigfeets..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coffee's fresh, want some? Can't stand these full moon's, won't be a full night's sleep until they're over and done with..



morning all...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that was refreshing. 1 solid hour of maintenance downtime. So I went back out and thumped on some trees somemore. Still no Bigfeets..



thats cuase they was sleeping


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> thats cuase they was sleeping


 
Mernin Mike. I didn't think they slept. I'm startin not to believe in these creatures. I think we've been lied to..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mike. I didn't think they slept. I'm startin not to believe in these creatures. I think we've been lied to..



nope they be real...every time I go to a family gathering I see one or 2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> nope they be real...every time I go to a family gathering I see one or 2


 
Do they have pet black panthers on leashes with them??


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do they have pet black panthers on leashes with them??



nope...they don't like the black ones they prefer the tan ones


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> nope...they don't like the black ones they prefer the tan ones


 
So that's another falsehood huh?? I feel so lied to!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin folks.....have been absent a lot this week. Started a new job and things have been 

Well of to get ready. TGIF


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's another falsehood huh?? I feel so lied to!!







Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks.....have been absent a lot this week. Started a new job and things have been
> 
> Well of to get ready. TGIF



morning...things will get back to normal after a few weeks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks.....have been absent a lot this week. Started a new job and things have been
> 
> Well of to get ready. TGIF


 
Mornin Neil. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

mernin idjits...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mernin idjits...



any more compliments to share?  

mernin boss


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mernin idjits...



You rang?   Man I need another cup of coffee!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> any more compliments to share?
> 
> mernin boss



Yeah, get in the kitchen and go make me some breakfast, woman!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You rang?   Man I need another cup of coffee!!!



Top o the morning to ya Mr. Bird.    Take a shot if likker.  It will get the blood flowing.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin' folks... If you happen to go to the lake today, be sure to wear sunscreen...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2011)

Good mornin` folks. Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks... If you happen to go to the lake today, be sure to wear sunscreen...


 
That's what you get for playing hooky,,,,,,,,,,idjit..

Y'all be carefull 3D shooting. I do believe that ol' Huntervationalist is such an extremist that he will be lobbying for all 3D targets to be banned for fear of them spreading CWD..

Where do we come up with these nutjobs? And to think, some of them even made mod status, back in the day before folks with more sense took over.

Now for some gentle weeding out. Where do we start..


----------



## Jranger (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what you get for playing hooky,,,,,,,,,,idjit..
> 
> Y'all be carefull 3D shooting. I do believe that ol' Huntervationalist is such an extremist that he will be lobbying for all 3D targets to be banned for fear of them spreading CWD..
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks... If you happen to go to the lake today, be sure to wear sunscreen...



Mornin J! 


Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.



Top'o the morning to ya Mtn. Man! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what you get for playing hooky,,,,,,,,,,idjit..
> 
> Y'all be carefull 3D shooting. I do believe that ol' Huntervationalist is such an extremist that he will be lobbying for all 3D targets to be banned for fear of them spreading CWD..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 18, 2011)

Did somebody mention weed? 

Mornin y'all. Have a great day.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin J!



What's on the smoker for the weekend Boss?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

A good Friday morning to you drivelers!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A good Friday morning to you drivelers!



Morning AJ


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good morning all ya knuckle dragging, hee - haw heads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its FRIDAY And gonna be a beutiful one at that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> What's on the smoker for the weekend Boss?



I have 65lbs of butts that i injected last night. they are sitting on ice right now getting happy and gonna go on the smoker this evening to cook all night.  I also have 3 slabs of baby backs that im cooking tomorrow.  Aj, Sean and Lee are coming over and its like having to feed 15 teenagers.   

Tonight im cooking some yardbird and ribeyes on the smoker.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A good Friday morning to you drivelers!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have 65lbs of butts that i injected last night. they are sitting on ice right now getting happy and gonna go on the smoker this evening to cook all night.  I also have 3 slabs of baby backs that im cooking tomorrow.  Aj, Sean and Lee are coming over and its like having to feed 15 teenagers.
> 
> Tonight im cooking some yardbird and ribeyes on the smoker.



Love me some BBQ'd bone in breast... I won't make it down to WAR looks like. Y'all bring me some leftovers!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh such a nice cool, crisp mornin 

Good Mornin Drivelers


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh such a nice cool, crisp mornin
> 
> Good Mornin Drivelers



morning snowy


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a quick drive thru to say Good Morning!!!  The day has already started off a busy one.  No time to read what has happened since 10 last night on here.  Heck, I don't even have time to see if Bones made me any hot chocolate this morning!

Have a great one and I will catch you all later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning snowy



Mornin Mike 

Might be sending you a laptop before too long... I never did get it figured out


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have 65lbs of butts that i injected last night. they are sitting on ice right now getting happy and gonna go on the smoker this evening to cook all night.  I also have 3 slabs of baby backs that im cooking tomorrow.  Aj, Sean and Lee are coming over and its like having to feed 15 teenagers.
> 
> Tonight im cooking some yardbird and ribeyes on the smoker.


yummy


SnowHunter said:


> Ahh such a nice cool, crisp mornin
> 
> Good Mornin Drivelers


 And a nice morning it is


----------



## MoonPie (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Quick check in afore gaming.
> She is getting better in little ways. Going to be a long way to full speed. Every cough is like cutting out the heart. Hard way to have to heal. I hope none of ya'll or families EVER gets this bad pneumonia. It don't play.
> Me neither, soss i keeps her doctor'd up good.



Real sorry to hear that HT. I too have lung issues. Never yet pneumonia, and can't imagine how bad it be.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Love me some BBQ'd bone in breast... I won't make it down to WAR looks like. Y'all bring me some leftovers!



With that crew?!?!?! Fat chance!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin Folks


Sure is nice outside and would be even better if I wasn't stuck here at work.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> Might be sending you a laptop before too long... I never did get it figured out



just let me know.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yummy
> And a nice morning it is






hogtrap44 said:


> Quick check in afore gaming.
> She is getting better in little ways. Going to be a long way to full speed. Every cough is like cutting out the heart. Hard way to have to heal. I hope none of ya'll or families EVER gets this bad pneumonia. It don't play.
> Me neither, soss i keeps her doctor'd up good.



Yikes! Pneumonia aint nuttin to mess with. Had it once myself. Hope she gets to feelin better


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning AJ


You taking little man fishing this weekend?


BBQBOSS said:


>


Heck yeah, and your off by twelve.


SnowHunter said:


> Ahh such a nice cool, crisp mornin
> 
> Good Mornin Drivelers


Morning Snowy   You finally get  rid of the crud?


fitfabandfree said:


> Just a quick drive thru to say Good Morning!!!  The day has already started off a busy one.  No time to read what has happened since 10 last night on here.  Heck, I don't even have time to see if Bones made me any hot chocolate this morning!
> 
> Have a great one and I will catch you all later!


HeeelllloooooooooooGooooodbyeeeeeeee


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Sure is nice outside and would be even better if I wasn't stuck here at work.



I hear you like ducks,  Good morning Douge!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, I miss Mike,  Good morning sir


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hear you like ducks,  Good morning Douge!



Big ones, little ones, ducks are awsome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. Hope ya`ll have a fine weekend.


 
Mornin Nic. You snuck in right before I was done slingin things at the sheetrock walls, and before I had to take the kid to school. Stopped by my favorite biscuit place and had me a cathead with sausage and egg on it...MMMM MM MMMM MM MMMMMM


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey fellers an feller-etts. Hard to beat a good skrong cuppa coffee while watching da birdz on feeders. Got all setteled in here. Think it is going to be a good day.
 Wish the best of luck to ya all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin' peeples!!!

Is it FWIDAY???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers an feller-etts. Hard to beat a good skrong cuppa coffee while watching da birdz on feeders. Got all setteled in here. Think it is going to be a good day.
> Wish the best of luck to ya all.


 
Better be careful there Craig, the bunnyhumpintreehuggers are after your bird feeders too. They wanna ban all feeding of wildlife of any kind. 

Top O' da' mernin' to ya'.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers an feller-etts. Hard to beat a good skrong cuppa coffee while watching da birdz on feeders. Got all setteled in here. Think it is going to be a good day.
> Wish the best of luck to ya all.


Mornin' Craig, glad the Mrs is getting better!!  I have found a couple more places for you to check when you make it back down!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peeples!!!
> 
> Is it FWIDAY???


 YES, it IS!!    Time to be _*B*_ig _*K*_ids _*A*_gain!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YES, it IS!!  Time to be _*B*_ig _*K*_ids _*A*_gain!!


 

Holy Howard Have a Cow!!!! AGAIN?????

Stinkin Lurkers..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Howard Have a Cow!!!! AGAIN?????
> 
> Stinkin Lurkers..


It's getting to be a very constant thing............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's getting to be a very constant thing............


 
Well, I guess their "one-a-day" is working then..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coffee's fresh, want some? Can't stand these full moon's, won't be a full night's sleep until they're over and done with..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go. Fresh ground.
> 
> I went outside when I got up and took a poplar stick and beat on a tree for a few minutes. Figured with this full moon surely a Bigfeets would respond. Nothing. I'm starting to think that Bigfeets stuff is all a hoax.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that was refreshing. 1 solid hour of maintenance downtime. So I went back out and thumped on some trees somemore. Still no Bigfeets..




OH and BTW, Miguel......bigfeets don't mess wiff WEREWOLVES


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OH and BTW, Miguel......bigfeets don't mess wiff WEREWOLVES


 
He's skeered of Imp's though. You haven't seen that one yet have you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered of Imp's though. You haven't seen that one yet have you?



Naw...where???

The only THING I've ever seen is an unidentified individual with 8-9 inch long fangers, shoot me the peace sign from a moving vehicle with dark tinted windows at 70 mph on the interstate


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I guess their "one-a-day" is working then..






Jeff C. said:


> OH and BTW, Miguel......bigfeets don't mess wiff WEREWOLVES


 They don't??? hhhmmmm..........



Jeff C. said:


> Naw...where???
> 
> The only THING I've ever seen is an unidentified individual with 8-9 inch long fangers, shoot me the peace sign from a moving vehicle with dark tinted windows at 70 mph on the interstate


 when was this??????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered of Imp's though. You haven't seen that one yet have you?





Jeff C. said:


> Naw...where???
> 
> The only THING I've ever seen is an unidentified individual with 8-9 inch long fangers, shoot me the peace sign from a moving vehicle with dark tinted windows at 70 mph on the interstate




I didn't know Imps drove


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better be careful there Craig, the bunnyhumpintreehuggers are after your bird feeders too. They wanna ban all feeding of wildlife of any kind.
> 
> Top O' da' mernin' to ya'.


Hi ya Spa....uh,..M C  Good to see ya again bud.



Keebs said:


> Mornin' Craig, glad the Mrs is getting better!!  I have found a couple more places for you to check when you make it back down!!
> 
> 
> YES, it IS!!    Time to be _*B*_ig _*K*_ids _*A*_gain!!


 Thanks Keebs, yep she doing a little better each day. Gonna be a while till 100%.
 Anxious to see the other places you found. Hope this is a better year. I just came back inside, and it's nice out. I bet the Bream are going on bed. Full moon too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi ya Jeff. Best of days to ya today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...where???


 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5799725&postcount=125


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They don't??? hhhmmmm..........
> 
> 
> when was this??????????




One of my recent trips..... probably just a Proctologist


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Jeff. Best of days to ya today.



Hey there HT...sorry to hear about Ms HT. Hope she's gettin better soon.

And a Fine day to you sir


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Spa....uh,..M C  Good to see ya again bud.
> 
> 
> Thanks Keebs, yep she doing a little better each day. Gonna be a while till 100%.
> Anxious to see the other places you found. Hope this is a better year. I just came back inside, and it's nice out. I bet the Bream are going on bed. Full moon too.



What up HT

Thats good to hear. Prayers still being sent. 

Bet this warm weather is gona get moving


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hiya, Jeff!
Fine mess of fish you got Jared holding in your avatar! Can't wait to put the boat in the water and go crappie hunting!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Miguel is gonna start eating Tofu and camp out in the tree tops so the pulpwooders and such cant cut them down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry boss I did fix b'fast but it is all gone.  Pancakes, eggs, sausage and orange slices.   mmmmmm mmmmmm good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now off to the golf course with the wife on my Friday off.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think Miguel is gonna start eating Tofu and camp out in the tree tops so the pulpwooders and such cant cut them down.



What you mean gonna start 



gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry boss I did fix b'fast but it is all gone.  Pancakes, eggs, sausage and orange slices.   mmmmmm mmmmmm good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitem straight


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Jeff!
> Fine mess of fish you got Jared holding in your avatar! Can't wait to put the boat in the water and go crappie hunting!



UPS show up yet?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there HT...sorry to hear about Ms HT. Hope she's gettin better soon.
> 
> And a Fine day to you sir


Thanks man.



dougefresh said:


> What up HT
> 
> Thats good to hear. Prayers still being sent.
> 
> Bet this warm weather is gona get moving


Hey bud. Yep da warm weather done got me moving too. 
 You needs to be heaw now, coz i just fixed a neck roast off of that buck, and feller it is somekinda goooood. So you an Tanner pull upa seat and dig in. Big chunk of lean roast.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sorry boss I did fix b'fast but it is all gone.  Pancakes, eggs, sausage and orange slices.   mmmmmm mmmmmm good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gobble,'ems some good eats too.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 18, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Hey bud. Yep da warm weather done got me moving too.
> You needs to be heaw now, coz i just fixed a neck roast off of that buck, and feller it is somekinda goooood. So you an Tanner pull upa seat and dig in. Big chunk of lean roast.



Let me go get him out of school and we will be right there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 18, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Let me go get him out of school and we will be right there.


Hurry up bud i gotta go to work soon. Ya'll just come on in and see the wife. Get ya a plate and fix a bite to eat. Hang around an i'll see ya bout 11:30. Then we go do that river run.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> UPS show up yet?


 
Hiya JS. Tied a new one this morning. I'm waiting on the camera to finish charging so I can make sure it is good and out of focus when I take a pic of it..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it quit time yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Jeff!
> Fine mess of fish you got Jared holding in your avatar! Can't wait to put the boat in the water and go crappie hunting!




Thank ya, Robert!!! Too bad it was from last Spring though. I'm chompin at the bit myself. Just discovered my battery charger is no good, batteries aren't great either, and I've got an electric only 10 mins. from here with good Crappie populations. That lake cost me $10.00 a day(another County), but the one I fish mostly is 5 mins from here, $30.00 yr. and sometimes there may be only 2-3 boats during the week

The one 5 mins from here isn't open yet, but will be Mar.1 st


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think Miguel is gonna start eating Tofu and camp out in the tree tops so the pulpwooders and such cant cut them down.


 


jmfauver said:


> What you mean gonna start


 
Go chew your toenails...........idjits..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya JS. Tied a new one this morning. I'm waiting on the camera to finish charging so I can make sure it is good and out of focus when I take a pic of it..



I'll be tying all night tonight when I get home.   Striper fishing Sunday am, then trout fishing in the afternoon. 

By the way...if you have a free day this weekend....
http://www.northatlantatradecenter.com/fishing.html

Great show with great classes, info, and deals.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go chew your toenails...........idjits..



I haven't been that flexible in years!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'll be tying all night tonight when I get home. Striper fishing Sunday am, then trout fishing in the afternoon.
> 
> By the way...if you have a free day this weekend....
> http://www.northatlantatradecenter.com/fishing.html
> ...


 

That would be nice, but I don't have any free day's in the forseeable future...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go chew your toenails...........idjits..



do you really think I can even touch my toes


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> do you really think I can even touch my toes



Can you see them


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'll be tying all night tonight when I get home.   Striper fishing Sunday am, then trout fishing in the afternoon.
> 
> By the way...if you have a free day this weekend....
> http://www.northatlantatradecenter.com/fishing.html
> ...



I need to hook-up with you one day for some of that river Striper fishing...I don't have a yak though


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I need to hook-up with you one day for some of that river Striper fishing...I don't have a yak though



you don't need one for the river.   just a few more months my friend....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> you don't need one for the river.   just a few more months my friend....




Ain't nuttin like hookin'-up with a 20lber in a river!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a Great Uncle!!  And they named my newly born Great nephew after me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Great Uncle!!  And they named my newly born Great nephew after me!!



Congrats, that is awesome


Now there will be  a little Quacker running around!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Great Uncle!!  And they named my newly born Great nephew after me!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Great Uncle!!  And they named my newly born Great nephew after me!!



CoolCongrats Bro








They named him Misty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Congrats, that is awesome
> 
> 
> Now there will be  a little Quacker running around!





Keebs said:


>





dougefresh said:


> CoolCongrats Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...









His name is Jona "Millard" Smith !!  He's a cutie too!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His name is Jona "Millard" Smith !!  He's a cutie too!!




He must look more like Dawn

WTG Mr Millard....congrats Bud!!!

I've got a cousin named Millard...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Holy Howard Have a Cow!!!! AGAIN?????
> 
> Stinkin Lurkers..





Keebs said:


> It's getting to be a very constant thing............


Not today........I've been in meetings all morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not today........I've been in meetings all morning!!


 Don't look now, but it's happin' again..............


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can you see them



yes I can ( the size 15's help)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He must look more like Dawn
> 
> WTG Mr Millard....congrats Bud!!!
> 
> I've got a cousin named Millard...





Thanks ya'll, it was a surprise to me.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Great Uncle!!  And they named my newly born Great nephew after me!!



congrats Quack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll, it was a surprise to me.


 
So now you're official title really is Uncle Creepy??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> congrats Quack




Thanks Mike!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> So now you're official title really is Uncle Creepy??





Some things never change!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> yes I can ( the size 15's help)


I kept wondering what you were gonna come back with!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So now you're official title really is Uncle Creepy??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mike!!
> Some things never change!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the sudden urge to be breast fed . . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Note to self....Never take your lunch break to a fly shop to pick up a "couple things".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have the sudden urge to be breast fed . . .




You just want some PUPPY breath!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wazzup everybody?   TGIF


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Note to self....Never take your lunch break to a fly shop to pick up a "couple things".


List grew huh   But think of the fun you will have.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I have the sudden urge to be breast fed . . .





Jeff C. said:


> You just want some PUPPY breath!!!





boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup everybody?   TGIF



Good afternoon BOnenoy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have the sudden urge to be breast fed . . .


*sudden*???



jsullivan03 said:


> Note to self....Never take your lunch break to a fly shop to pick up a "couple things".


Uhh-Oh!



Jeff C. said:


> You just want some PUPPY breath!!!






boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup everybody?   TGIF


Heeeyyyyyyyyyy Bsquared!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup everybody?   TGIF



Sup duuuude!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> List grew huh   But think of the fun you will have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Keebs said:


> *sudden*???
> 
> 
> Uhh-Oh!
> ...




Whaaat??? BOUNCE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup duuuude!!!
> 
> 
> Whaaat??? BOUNCE!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> List grew huh   But think of the fun you will have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to spell man!     


Keebs said:


> *sudden*???
> 
> 
> Uhh-Oh!
> ...


  Hey keeblers!  


Jeff C. said:


> Sup duuuude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jethro!  


Keebs said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahhhhhh....I see F cubed hiding down there!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

And dougefresh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

Num num num num num . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



You havin a good day Keebsy???



boneboy96 said:


> Learn to spell man!
> 
> Hey keeblers!
> 
> Sup Jethro!




Thinkin bout goin fishin tonight!!!! Not sure yet....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Num num num num num . . .



And Uncle Creepy!   Congrats on the wittle won!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhhhhh....I see F cubed hiding down there!





boneboy96 said:


> And dougefresh.


Quit calling people out 

There a lot of back reading to do.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Num num num num num . . .




Soon, my friend


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Learn to spell man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Num num num num num . . .






You gettin' some Baby Slobber???


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wazzup Mitch!     It's a Fabulous Freakin Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quit calling people out
> 
> There a lot of back reading to do.
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You havin a good day Keebsy???
> 
> Thinkin bout goin fishin tonight!!!! Not sure yet....


It's getting better by the minute............ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


I knew you'd like that when I saw it!!


boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup Mitch!     It's a Fabulous Freakin Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's getting better by the minute............
> 
> 
> I knew you'd like that when I saw it!!




Yes Ma'am....it'll be even better after I take my meds


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta take off for a bit...  bbl


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ahhhhhh....I see F cubed hiding down there!



I've tried to come play a few times today, but it's been too busy!  Now I am leaving here in 20 minutes to start the busy weekend.


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2011)

sho is some nice weather.....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gotta take off for a bit...  bbl



Of course.  I show up and you leave!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

slip said:


> sho is some nice weather.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

slip said:


> sho is some nice weather.....




Yes sir.....how's everyone on the home front slipster???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout goin fishin tonight!!!! Not sure yet....



What the heck is there to think about?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

slip said:


> sho is some nice weather.....



Sure is 


fitfabandfree said:


> Of course.  I show up and you leave!



Thats ok BB leaving,  Let me yell at QUack,  He is around and about


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure is
> 
> 
> Thats ok BB leaving,  Let me yell at QUack,  He is around and about



He's too busy playin Uncle.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He's too busy playin Uncle.



Wrong...see below. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I have the sudden urge to be breast fed . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wrong...see below.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> He's too busy playin Uncle.


He's very versatile!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's very versatile!



It's all good.  I'm down to 10 minutes before quitting time, and since I don't have the net on my phone, it will be a while before I will be back on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> What the heck is there to think about?



Kind of a last minute discussion between my brother and I...still undecided about even where to go.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's all good.  I'm down to 10 minutes before quitting time, and since I don't have the net on my phone, it will be a while before I will be back on here.



Hey Quack get out here,  The lady has limited time, mister.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And Uncle Creepy!   Congrats on the wittle won!



Thanks Boner!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quit calling people out
> 
> There a lot of back reading to do.
> 
> ...






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure is
> 
> 
> Thats ok BB leaving,  Let me yell at QUack,  He is around and about





Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!  The kiddies are soon to be out of school, gonna jump in da Jeep and give out some candy. . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Quack get out here,  The lady has limited time, mister.







Heyyyyyyyy, FF&F you want some cankers, I mean candy??  You wanna pet my puppy??


Smooth ain't I ???


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir.....how's everyone on the home front slipster???



we all good here, even the dogs are out soaking up the sun


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Boner!!
> Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!  The kiddies are soon to be out of school, gonna jump in da Jeep and give out some candy. . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, FF&F you want some cankers, I mean candy??  You wanna pet my puppy??
> Smooth ain't I ???


 Have you been in the Aussie's caprisuns?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quit calling people out
> 
> There a lot of back reading to do.
> 
> ...



wouldn't you have to shave before reading your back?  

afternoon all.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Of course.  I show up and you leave!



Now where are ya off to?   How'd it go?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have you been in the Aussie's caprisuns?!?!


I will share my milk, not my caprisuns


gobbleinwoods said:


> wouldn't you have to shave before reading your back?
> 
> afternoon all.




Want to help?


Afternoon GIW
Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy, FF&F you want some cankers, I mean candy??  You wanna pet my puppy??
> 
> 
> Smooth ain't I ???










Keebs said:


> Have you been in the Aussie's caprisuns?!?!



Some of dat debil weed!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> wouldn't you have to shave before reading your back?
> 
> afternoon all.



AFT gobble gobble....how'd you do on the golf course??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of dat debil weed!!!


 He finally talked Benji into hookin up his fwiend???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of a last minute discussion between my brother and I...*still undecided about even where to go.*



....fishing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ....fishing!





He just called me and said we would go next week, on a weekday....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ....fishing!


Logical answer to me!



Jeff C. said:


> He just called me and said we would go next week, on a weekday....


ANY day fishin is a  day!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

[





jsullivan03 said:


> ....fishing!


Do Fly fish the Hooch any? 


Keebs said:


> Logical answer to me!
> 
> 
> ANY day fishin is a  day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Logical answer to me!
> 
> 
> ANY day fishin is a  day!!




Like right now????   J-man just walked up here and said "Daddy is it too early to go wet a hook"????

Catch y'all Later  (farm pond around the corner)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Like right now????   J-man just walked up here and said "Daddy is it too early to go wet a hook"????
> 
> Catch y'all Later  (farm pond around the corner)


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do Fly fish the Hooch any?



Yep.  If things do not permit me to travel to NC or FL to fish, I'm generally fishing the Hooch.  That is where I will be on Sunday.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Now where are ya off to?   How'd it go?



Still waiting to hear.  He met with his lawyer today, and we are waiting a call from them.  Looks like I will be waiting all weekend before I know anything.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Still waiting to hear.  He met with his lawyer today, and we are waiting a call from them.  Looks like I will be waiting all weekend before I know anything.


good newsgoodnewsgoodnews good news!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Some serious BBQ cooking is about to commence in Woodstock!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Some serious BBQ cooking is about to commence in Woodstock!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Still waiting to hear.  He met with his lawyer today, and we are waiting a call from them.  Looks like I will be waiting all weekend before I know anything.





Keebs said:


> good newsgoodnewsgoodnews good news!!!


x2 


BBQBOSS said:


> Some serious BBQ cooking is about to commence in Woodstock!





jsullivan03 said:


>



The meat is tenderized already.



Hey quack, Maybe  you will like this.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Some serious BBQ cooking and buttrubbin  is about to commence in Woodstock!


 does Jess know about this?????????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> does Jess know about this?????????



awwww yeah baby!  Shes the #1 Rubbee!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of dat debil weed!!!
> 
> AFT gobble gobble....how'd you do on the golf course??



Actually played well.   But then it costs more per stroke cause I didn't take as many as usual.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got home and found a package waiting on the doorstep!
My new fly tying Vise has arrived!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home and found a package waiting on the doorstep!
> My new fly tying Vise has arrived!!



well bama tie one on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well bama tie one on.



excellent idea! 
Got to go find some supper and yet another trip to Lowe's. Bubbette has decided that all the outlets should be white regardless of wall color so i now have 11 more switches and outlets to replace. My tile laying guy called to say he's sick and doesn't know if he'll be here tomorow or not, AND i'm on call till 7am Monday morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

time to go to Lowes and then get some chicky wangs, egg row, and skrimp wit broccory.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 18, 2011)

just sayin'.....  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5801020&postcount=181


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> excellent idea!
> Got to go find some supper and yet another trip to Lowe's. Bubbette has decided that all the outlets should be white regardless of wall color so i now have 11 more switches and outlets to replace. My tile laying guy called to say he's sick and doesn't know if he'll be here tomorow or not, AND i'm on call till 7am Monday morning.



I'll trade ya on-call status


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home and found a package waiting on the doorstep!
> My new fly tying Vise has arrived!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm already tired.  Don't know how I am going to make it through this exhausting weekend.  But, this weeks laundry for 7 is almost done, so that is one thing off the to-do list.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm already tired.  Don't know how I am going to make it through this exhausting weekend.  But, this weeks laundry for 7 is almost done, so that is one thing off the to-do list.



Come on...shake it baby...there's work to be done!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Still waiting to hear.  He met with his lawyer today, and we are waiting a call from them.  Looks like I will be waiting all weekend before I know anything.



And don't fret about having to wait the weekend...just don't think about it and go about your plans for the weekend and It'll all come together next week!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> And don't fret about having to wait the weekend...just don't think about it and go about your plans for the weekend and It'll all come together next week!



I guess the upside to having so much to do this weekend, won't give me much time to think about it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Still waiting to hear.  He met with his lawyer today, and we are waiting a call from them.  Looks like I will be waiting all weekend before I know anything.





fitfabandfree said:


> I guess the upside to having so much to do this weekend, won't give me much time to think about it.


That's right.   Me on the other hand will be off work in 15 minutes and if all goes well, I won't remember much tomorrow!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, y'all have a safe weekend and stay off the roads on Sunday...I'll be high flying on my bike down in Hampton!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's right.   Me on the other hand will be off work in 15 minutes and if all goes well, I won't remember much tomorrow!



Not fair.  Maybe the guy at the Punchline tomorrow night will have me laughing so hard I forget all about it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 18, 2011)

What a bunch of slackers!
Dang near time to go eat and everyone's gone?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> What a bunch of slackers!
> Dang near time to go eat and everyone's gone?



FINE!!!
I'll go eat my 'SUBWAY' and ya'll can just keep on keepin on!


----------



## mattech (Feb 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> What a bunch of slackers!
> Dang near time to go eat and everyone's gone?



I just finished a nice steak on the grill with a big ole baked potato.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 18, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> FINE!!!
> I'll go eat my 'SUBWAY' and ya'll can just keep on keepin on!



Footlong BMT on white. Double cheese.....extra jalepenos!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 18, 2011)

mattech said:


> I just finished a nice steak on the grill with a big ole baked potato.




Hush it and go to bed!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2011)

supper was good.  brats, homemade spaghetti sauce and noodles.  Had a campfire in the fire ring and a few libations.  Life is dandy.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2011)

Dear Lord the neighbors got a new puppy which apparently misses his mommy REALLY BAD.   

Poor widdle critter hasn't hushed all day. I hope he's all tuckered out by my bedtime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

okay, just got home and finished eating. Got some high class furniture to assemble and then i GOTS to play with the new vise. Bubbette and Allie are in Atlanta till sunday, so no worries about getting nagged about all the stuff she nags me about. Picked up another load of stuff at Lowe's. 
This is gonna be one of those weekends where i'd almost rather be at work. Lot less stressful dealing with heart surgery than a leaking toilet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord the neighbors got a new puppy which apparently misses his mommy REALLY BAD.
> 
> Poor widdle critter hasn't hushed all day. I hope he's all tuckered out by my bedtime.



Bugsy!!!! 
get out from behind dat desk and stick some veins and arteries!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2011)

Howdy folks....Made it through my  first week on my new job. I miss being self employed but am looking forward to my regular paychecks......TGIF.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks....Made it through my  first week on my new job. I miss being self employed but am looking forward to my regular paychecks......TGIF.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just got home and finished eating. Got some high class furniture to assemble and then i GOTS to play with the new vise. Bubbette and Allie are in Atlanta till sunday, so no worries about getting nagged about all the stuff she nags me about. Picked up another load of stuff at Lowe's.
> This is gonna be one of those weekends where i'd almost rather be at work. Lot less stressful dealing with heart surgery than a leaking toilet.



I put some add ons on mine!  

been havin fun already :


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!!
> get out from behind dat desk and stick some veins and arteries!



You just agreed that I'm getting fat then?       

I'm gonna stab myself in the foot with an 18g needle to momentarily take my mind off of how bad my back is hurting.  

Yep, I hate having a desk job. Paperwork ain't my thing, I wanna be on my feet inflicting pain again.     





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks....Made it through my  first week on my new job. I miss being self employed but am looking forward to my regular paychecks......TGIF.



Yep, a steady paycheck is a good feeling.  
Glad it's working out for ya Neil. 

OH yeah, Hi


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I put some add ons on mine!
> 
> been havin fun already :




Lookin good sulli.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I put some add ons on mine!
> 
> been havin fun already :



NASA builds fly-tying hoozieboppers?  

That sucker looks like it's from another planet.  

Nice looking results though.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You just agreed that I'm getting fat then?
> 
> I'm gonna stab myself in the foot with an 18g needle to momentarily take my mind off of how bad my back is hurting.
> 
> ...



Hi Bugsy. 
Being an entrepreneur was great but a regular paycheck is DA BOMB.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Lookin good sulli.





turtlebug said:


> NASA builds fly-tying hoozieboppers?
> 
> That sucker looks like it's from another planet.
> 
> Nice looking results though.





Thanks.  Been a while since i've set a spell at my desk and tied.


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2011)

im so tired of taking care of my neighbors dog. the guy comes over once every 3 days or so to feed him, and since the dog gets away every once in a while (guess who gets to put him up when that happens) the guy put the collar on the dog so tight it was coughing and i couldnt even get my pinkie under it.

its bad enough that he lives outside on a small chain with a dog house too small, in any and all weather we get. but now he doesnt even get fed right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thanks.  Been a while since i've set a spell at my desk and tied.



Never figured you for a nymph-omaniac, but those are some awesome bead-heads!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Never figured you for a nymph-omaniac, but those are some awesome bead-heads!



I tie much better saltwater and striper flies, but stoneflies are a go to fly for me late winter on the hooch.  Now when it comes time for dry flies....i go to the store and buy them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I tie much better saltwater and striper flies, but stoneflies are a go to fly for me late winter on the hooch.  Now when it comes time for dry flies....i go to the store and buy them.



I bought a variety off of ebay awhile back to have examples to tie from. No trout down here so most of my tying is fro bream, bass, and bluegills. If and when i ever get to fly fish for trout, i have a lot of flies to lose!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 18, 2011)

Steak, tater, green beans, apple cobbler Snowy style, good movie... ahhhhhhhhh I feel the exhaustion catchin up with me!!!!


How are yall doin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Steak, tater, green beans, apple cobbler Snowy style, good movie... ahhhhhhhhh I feel the exhaustion catchin up with me!!!!
> 
> 
> How are yall doin?



Hiya, Snowbabe! 
Just working up the gumption to put a microwave/coffee maker cart together. A few Reeses cups oughta do the trick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Evenin' dribblers!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' dribblers!!!



hiya, Jeffy!
I'm out for a few. Gotta find my tools......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' dribblers!!!



You, and Jared catch any fish this afternoon??

Evening Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I put some add ons on mine!
> 
> been havin fun already :




Wicked lookin' dude!!!



slip said:


> im so tired of taking care of my neighbors dog. the guy comes over once every 3 days or so to feed him, and since the dog gets away every once in a while (guess who gets to put him up when that happens) the guy put the collar on the dog so tight it was coughing and i couldnt even get my pinkie under it.
> 
> its bad enough that he lives outside on a small chain with a dog house too small, in any and all weather we get. but now he doesnt even get fed right.




Report it!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Steak, tater, green beans, apple cobbler Snowy style, good movie... ahhhhhhhhh I feel the exhaustion catchin up with me!!!!
> 
> 
> How are yall doin?




mmmmmmmm.....that might make me a tad drowsy.....if nothin else immobile



rhbama3 said:


> hiya, Jeffy!
> I'm out for a few. Gotta find my tools......



Evenin' Rob-o!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You, and Jared catch any fish this afternoon??
> 
> Evening Folks!!



Naw....one of the lake owners waved me over, hadn't talked to them in a while, so we were tied up for a while. I did get to strectch out all the lines on 8 rods and reels though....had one little blow-up on a topwater plug(short strike)


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Report it!!!



i would but, he's a old black lab that's never had any type of training or vetting, so if he ends up in a shelter he is as good as dead.

plus that the owner of him, and the house will be back in a month...just wish the folks responsible for him would do right in the mean time.

not going to have a choice but to turn them in soon if things dont get better though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' dribblers!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Naw....one of the lake owners waved me over, hadn't talked to them in a while, so we were tied up for a while. I did get to strectch out all the lines on 8 rods and reels though....had one little blow-up on a topwater plug(short strike)


Least ya was able to get out there!!.............Nothing like a topwater hit!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Good evening,    lot of relaxing to do this 3 day weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

slip said:


> i would but, he's a old black lab that's never had any type of training or vetting, so if he ends up in a shelter he is as good as dead.
> 
> plus that the owner of him, and the house will be back in a month...just wish the folks responsible for him would do right in the mean time.
> 
> not going to have a choice but to turn them in soon if things dont get better though.




I gotcha...yep, kind of stuck in a bad situation then...poor dog!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Least ya was able to get out there!!.............Nothing like a topwater hit!!



It was nice getting out there and makin sure everything was in good working order.

Check out this VW Beetle, the guy I was talking with owns it...we spent a good while lookin at it. VW powered too


----------



## Hankus (Feb 18, 2011)

in honor of the sef carder drive by


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening,    lot of relaxing to do this 3 day weekend.


Just a one day weekend here!!.........BTW Thanks for.......well you know what!!..........You, and John both!!



Jeff C. said:


> It was nice getting out there and makin sure everything was in good working order.
> 
> Check out this VW Beetle, the guy I was talking with owns it...we spent a good while lookin at it. VW powered too


When I was a teenager A guy let my Dad borrow his VW.........If I remember correctly it had a Porsche engine in it!!..........I will tell you a VW is plum scary at 110 MPH!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a one day weekend here!!.........BTW Thanks for.......well you know what!!..........You, and John both!!
> 
> When I was a teenager A guy let my Dad borrow his VW.........If I remember correctly it had a Porsche engine in it!!..........I will tell you a VW is plum scary at 110 MPH!!




Yeah I had one when I was a teenager....freakin hood came unlatched at about 60 and folded over the windshield

That was fun on a two lane road!!

He said this one would do 118mph in a 1/8 th mile


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just a one day weekend here!!.........BTW Thanks for.......well you know what!!..........You, and John both!!
> 
> When I was a teenager A guy let my Dad borrow his VW.........If I remember correctly it had a Porsche engine in it!!..........I will tell you a VW is plum scary at 110 MPH!!



Your family  Mitch, (well so is John Shhhh don't tell)and you know what that means.   

Jeff, I want to see you drive the bug in person.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> in honor of the sef carder drive by


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your family  Mitch, (well so is John Shhhh don't tell)and you know what that means.
> 
> Jeff, I want to see you drive the bug in person.



He's talkin' about sellin it, a Harley also....anyone interested??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He's talkin' about sellin it, a Harley also....anyone interested??



My toy funds have been lowered.  Or I just have to be sneakier with my purchases.

Trying to sneak in a Harley or Bug might be a little hard at this point.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I had one when I was a teenager....freakin hood came unlatched at about 60 and folded over the windshield
> 
> That was fun on a two lane road!!
> 
> He said this one would do 118mph in a 1/8 th mile


The one we were in had the little cable ties to keep that from happening!!!..........My dad was driving we were on 75 somewhere up around Cartersville??.........I thought that thing was going to come off of the ground!!..........A VW was not designed for that kind of speed!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your family  Mitch, (well so is John Shhhh don't tell)and you know what that means.


It will not be forgotten!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My toy funds have been lowered.  Or I just have to be sneakier with my purchases.
> 
> Trying to sneak in a Harley or Bug might be a little hard at this point.



I'd like to have both......for a day each!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one we were in had the little cable ties to keep that from happening!!!..........My dad was driving we were on 75 somewhere up around Cartersville??.........I thought that thing was going to come off of the ground!!..........A VW was not designed for that kind of speed!!
> 
> It will not be forgotten!!




You just don't know how true that statement is

It floods the streets in Nawlins with a good thunderstorm, well my Mom comes walking home soaking wet one day, she told my older brother and me to go get the VW. We went to where the car was, about 10 blocks away, and just pushed it like a boat all the way to the house. They float very well...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You just don't know how true that statement is
> 
> It floods the streets in Nawlins with a good thunderstorm, well my Mom comes walking home soaking wet one day, she told my older brother and me to go get the VW. We went to where the car was, about 10 blocks away, and just pushed it like a boat all the way to the house. They float very well...



I seen a few do really well in the mud also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You just don't know how true that statement is
> 
> It floods the streets in Nawlins with a good thunderstorm, well my Mom comes walking home soaking wet one day, she told my older brother and me to go get the VW. We went to where the car was, about 10 blocks away, and just pushed it like a boat all the way to the house. They float very well...


I always heard they would float!!............A buddy of mine had one right after I got married........I can tell you that one didn't float..........And they don't have enough of a suspension system  to do jumps!!.........Had Whiplash in my neck for two weeks after that hairbrained stunt!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

anybody still up?
took longer to put that chinese made kitchen cart together than expected, but it looks good. Coulda used a slightly better quality set of screws! stoopid furniture.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody still up?
> took longer to put that chinese made kitchen cart together than expected, but it looks good. Coulda used a slightly better quality set of screws! stoopid furniture.....



Maybe


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody still up?
> took longer to put that chinese made kitchen cart together than expected, but it looks good. Coulda used a slightly better quality set of screws! stoopid furniture.....


Still here for a little while!!.........Got to get up early in the AM for a training day!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!.........Got to get up early in the AM for a training day!!



Yeah, i need to get up early too. Doubt i can get everything done tomorrow, but i'm sure gonna give it a try! 
Gonna finish watching the Bad News Bears and call it a night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i need to get up early too. Doubt i can get everything done tomorrow, but i'm sure gonna give it a try!
> Gonna finish watching the Bad News Bears and call it a night.


Tag has lined us up for so many things........I'm just looking forward to a quiet weekend at home!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i need to get up early too. Doubt i can get everything done tomorrow, but i'm sure gonna give it a try!
> Gonna finish watching the Bad News Bears and call it a night.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag has lined us up for so many things........I'm just looking forward to a quiet weekend at home!!



I will say it first then,  Good night gentlemen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will say it first then,  Good night gentlemen.


Night Tripod!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Think i'll go catch me a fish next day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Think i'll go catch me a fish next day.


Hope it's one of them  good tasting White Perch!!

To all a good night!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i need to get up early too. Doubt i can get everything done tomorrow, but i'm sure gonna give it a try!
> Gonna finish watching the Bad News Bears and call it a night.


Shucks Bamer, i might use one of them you gave me last year. Bet it slams a big'un.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 19, 2011)

'nite !


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope it's one of them  good tasting White Perch!!
> 
> To all a good night!!!!


See ya Mitch. Have a good one and a great day a coming up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> 'nite !


Well, nite to you too. Have a good'en.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

nite morning they seem the same except that big round thing in the sky is not as bright.   Sort of like me for being up this early on Sat.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothin better than fresh, hot, smoked pork at 5am.  Ok back to bed now.  

Mornin gobbler!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nothin better than fresh, hot, smoked pork at 5am.  Ok back to bed now.
> 
> Mornin gobbler!



morning boss,  roasting pecans this AM and they smell good too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2011)

Mernin boyz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boyz.



Mernin to you too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

ding ding Order up.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning Folks.  I hit the floor running this morning to get this busy weekend started.  First on the list... work for a couple of hours and then off to my coupon class.  This frugal woman wants to learn how to become even more frugal.  LOVE saving money.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 19, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks.  I hit the floor running this morning to get this busy weekend started.  First on the list... work for a couple of hours and then off to my coupon class.  This frugal woman wants to learn how to become even more frugal.  LOVE saving money.



Did ya have a coupon for the class, or did you pay full price?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 19, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Did ya have a coupon for the class, or did you pay full price?



$8.  Worth every penny I am sure.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 19, 2011)

You FAIL! Never buy without a coupon!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 19, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> You FAIL! Never buy without a coupon!



See.  That's why I need the class.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 19, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> See.  That's why I need the class.



Go tell your teacher you want a rebate


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Mornin peeps.......awesome day here in Southern Georgia


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps.......awesome day here in Southern Georgia



Mornin' Kentucky!!! How ya been??

Mornin' everyone!!! Lawd it's beauti-full outside....

Think I'll go splash a ripple or two on the farm pond before I have to take Jared bowling


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 19, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps.......awesome day here in Southern Georgia



Timmmmmyy(south park style) what up Bro. Gona work on the boat today when ya comin over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Timmmmmyy(south park style) what up Bro. Gona work on the boat today when ya comin over.



Dougeeeeeeee, what's happenin???? You actually have a day off


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Kentucky!!! How ya been??
> 
> Mornin' everyone!!! Lawd it's beauti-full outside....
> 
> Think I'll go splash a ripple or two on the farm pond before I have to take Jared bowling


Hey JC!! been doing good.......been outside this morning and looked at all the yard stuff I got to do......GEEZ, got to run to Lowes today and get all the stuff to get my JD ready for yard work....new fuel filter,oil filter,oil, and blades.


dougefresh said:


> Timmmmmyy(south park style) what up Bro. Gona work on the boat today when ya comin over.


What up dfresh? Wish I could....stuck here in town got call this weekend gimme a holler when she is ready to hit the water


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2011)

What up drivlers?
I know I haven't been drivling too much lately,just way too busy keeping an eye on everything here.
We are going thru a huge expansion at the water plant,also laying new 84 inch raw water lines.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 19, 2011)

Quite a project, Jeff.  Ya need to treat yourself to some pre-spring fishing after handling those pipes


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> What up drivlers?
> I know I haven't been drivling too much lately,just way too busy keeping an eye on everything here.
> We are going thru a huge expansion at the water plant,also laying new 84 inch raw water lines.



You look like a big gerbil on a wheel


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Quite a project, Jeff.  Ya need to treat yourself to some pre-spring fishing after handling those pipes


I have nothing to do with installing them.I just sit in the office and watch.


Capt Quirk said:


> You look like a big gerbil on a wheel



You have given me an idea


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dougeeeeeeee, what's happenin???? You actually have a day off


Not the whole day. Just part of it.Realy have a lot to do around the house so the boat will be at the bottom of the list.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey JC!! been doing good.......been outside this morning and looked at all the yard stuff I got to do......GEEZ, got to run to Lowes today and get all the stuff to get my JD ready for yard work....new fuel filter,oil filter,oil, and blades.
> 
> What up dfresh? Wish I could....stuck here in town got call this weekend gimme a holler when she is ready to hit the water


On call here also 24/7 for now. You get the beer I got the boat and all the rod and reels we need.


Jeff Raines said:


> What up drivlers?
> I know I haven't been drivling too much lately,just way too busy keeping an eye on everything here.
> We are going thru a huge expansion at the water plant,also laying new 84 inch raw water lines.


What up Jeff. Sounds like they are spending money like us.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Doug...yep,$80,000,000


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 19, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> You get the beer I got the boat and all the rod and reels we need.
> What up Jeff. Sounds like they are spending money like us.



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Doug...yep,$80,000,000



Dang dude, and I thought the $3.5mil here was alot.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 19, 2011)

Run Gerbil, RUN


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

yawn......smack, smack.
Nothing like not setting an alarm clock and sleeping late! One of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Wet a hook for a few minutes....it was nice, but I don't think there's any fish in dat lake 

Saw the most high strung Labrador I've ever seen in my life. This joker was 120 mph non-stop....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wet a hook for a few minutes....it was nice, but I don't think there's any fish in dat lake
> 
> Saw the most high strung Labrador I've ever seen in my life. This joker was 120 mph non-stop....



fish SLOW....... The water temp is still cold so a slow moving jig with a curly tail grub would be my choice for crappie, or a crankbait reeled just fast enough to keep it wobbling.


----------



## Otis (Feb 19, 2011)

wer' da drivlers b?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fish SLOW....... The water temp is still cold so a slow moving jig with a curly tail grub would be my choice for crappie, or a crankbait reeled just fast enough to keep it wobbling.




Yeah...I was being a little impatient I was hoping for a freak top water explosion. I did get a small, short strike, half hearted attempt on one yesterday. I also tried slow rollin' a spinner bait.....it's all good though

I've never caught much of anything out of there, but one of the owners told me he caught an 11 lber, AND released it back, so I keep going back

Geez....it's nice out today!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2011)

Hellooooooooooooo???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Who's da man? I say........WHO'S DA MAN!?
Dat's right, I'm da man!
After weeks of listening to a toilet run, stop, run, stop, i finally broke down and bought all new guts for the thing and completely disassembled, re-assembled and got it running properly. I only had 3 leaks!!!! Bob Vila ain't got nothin' on me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

didn't mean to run Quack-babe off. Okay, time to play with electricity again.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

not used to 70* and it feels like summer out there doing yard work.   LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooooooo???



*EMPTYYY*



rhbama3 said:


> Who's da man? I say........WHO'S DA MAN!?
> Dat's right, I'm da man!
> After weeks of listening to a toilet run, stop, run, stop, i finally broke down and bought all new guts for the thing and completely disassembled, re-assembled and got it running properly. I only had 3 leaks!!!! Bob Vila ain't got nothin' on me!


U DA MAN!!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> not used to 70* and it feels like summer out there doing yard work.   LOL



Wait til it hits 90*.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> didn't mean to run Quack-babe off. Okay, time to play with electricity again.....




BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 19, 2011)

I been running around the PF forum and have so many comments to post but I would get banned in under 30 seconds for them!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I been running around the PF forum and have so many comments to post but I would get banned in under 30 seconds for them!!!!!!



 delete  delete  delete


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta work tonight and tomorrow, off Mon and Tues, I really did enjoy the weather on my 3 days off!!

Had a lil too much to drink at a friends house yesterday, left my Jeep with him and the wife came picked me up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work tonight and tomorrow, off Mon and Tues, I really did enjoy the weather on my 3 days off!!
> 
> Had a lil too much to drink at a friends house yesterday, left my Jeep with him and the wife came picked me up!!




Dat's what friends are for Brudder Quack!!!! Wives too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what friends are for Brudder Quack!!!! Wives too





You sho got dat right!!  Jeep's hard enought to keep tween the ditches sober!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> delete  delete  delete



How did you know my method for not getting banned


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

I got a buddy that's got one....purty much only uses it in the woods, but that thing drives like IT's drunk


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> How did you know my method for not getting banned




Lots of practice....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2011)

Later guys!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys!



Have a good un QUACK!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> *EMPTYYY*
> 
> 
> U DA MAN!!!
> ...



hope to be used to it by then.  And I won't be raking leaves and tending a fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2011)

Well Jeffro I had chicken off the grill and salad.  A little more nutritious than popcorn.  

You up to any good tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Jeffro I had chicken off the grill and salad.  A little more nutritious than popcorn.
> 
> You up to any good tonight?



No sir....Can't hardly move after that huge plate of pasketti I ate


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Evenin Yall!!! Lawdy I'm whooped! Ready to do it all again tomorrow! woot!

How yall doin this fine evenin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall!!! Lawdy I'm whooped! Ready to do it all again tomorrow! woot!
> 
> How yall doin this fine evenin?


Hi Ya Snowster.  How was your day today. Mine woulda been better ifn i did get that fast sliding cottonmouth, fo he got in the water. ROK on!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi Ya Snowster.  How was your day today. Mine woulda been better ifn i did get that fast sliding cottonmouth, fo he got in the water. ROK on!



Hey Craig!! 

It was AWESOME!!! Got the cows hayed, saw a couple new calves thats been born in the last week, got soil turned in the chicken coop, had supper with some family before sending the kids off to Dville for the week! Oh and more fuzzy butt chicks hatched today too 

Ah you crazy snake handler!   Them thangs gimme the heebie jeebies!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

remember earlier when i said i only had 3 leaks the first time around, but got everything fixed? Well.........i was wrong. Got home from Wallyworld to a wet floor in the bathroom. I really cranked down on the reservoir inlet so maybe that will fix it for good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!!
> 
> It was AWESOME!!! Got the cows hayed, saw a couple new calves thats been born in the last week, got soil turned in the chicken coop, had supper with some family before sending the kids off to Dville for the week! Oh and more fuzzy butt chicks hatched today too
> 
> Ah you crazy snake handler!   Them thangs gimme the heebie jeebies!!


WOW! you had a busy productive day i'll say. 
 Hey, i like the cute fuzzy chicks too. Hey,... then they grow an lay eggs. Hey,.. i love them too. If we'uz closter i would buy from ya'll coz them's the best kind. 
 Oh yes, and a day without vipers is like,.......well.........night. Lol


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> remember earlier when i said i only had 3 leaks the first time around, but got everything fixed? Well.........i was wrong. Got home from Wallyworld to a wet floor in the bathroom. I really cranked down on the reservoir inlet so maybe that will fix it for good.


Cut your water supply off, take apart inlet hookup and apply thread tape. Reconnect be sure ya don't get them cross threaded.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Cut your water supply off, take apart inlet hookup and apply thread tape. Reconnect be sure ya don't get them cross threaded.



cross threaded the first time. When i took it off, i added teflon tape and correctly threaded it( or so i thought). Just tightened up some more and no drips for the last 5 minutes or so. 
pizza time....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

Good evening Folks!!.........Spent the day with Tucker, and Tag on the side of a duck pond training today................Wish I would have thought to bring sunscreen!!.........I now meet the literal definition of a Redneck!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.........Spent the day with Tucker, and Tag on the side of a duck pond training today................Wish I would have thought to bring sunscreen!!.........I now meet the literal definition of a Redneck!!



Just be glad you were wearing your hat or you would have been a red head too!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> cross threaded the first time. When i took it off, i added teflon tape and correctly threaded it( or so i thought). Just tightened up some more and no drips for the last 5 minutes or so.
> pizza time....


Good deal.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.........Spent the day with Tucker, and Tag on the side of a duck pond training today................Wish I would have thought to bring sunscreen!!.........I now meet the literal definition of a Redneck!!


Hi ya Mitch, seems you had a big day too. Yes it did get warm here too. I know of at least one snake that was out, but got gone fast.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta ran. Time to eat again.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> remember earlier when i said i only had 3 leaks the first time around, but got everything fixed? Well.........i was wrong. Got home from Wallyworld to a wet floor in the bathroom. I really cranked down on the reservoir inlet so maybe that will fix it for good.


Hope that does it for ya Wingman! We gotta redo the laundry room floor next year.. dang washer drain hose came outta the wall more times they I can count, hardwood floor toast  Hoping the owner will let us put down tile, at our expense. 



hogtrap44 said:


> WOW! you had a busy productive day i'll say.
> Hey, i like the cute fuzzy chicks too. Hey,... then they grow an lay eggs. Hey,.. i love them too. If we'uz closter i would buy from ya'll coz them's the best kind.
> Oh yes, and a day without vipers is like,.......well.........night. Lol


Oh yes, more tomorrow too  Gonna lay out the raised beds and possibly go tear down more of the old haybarn for materials! 

My chickens lay brown, white, tan, green, and blue colored eggs  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.........Spent the day with Tucker, and Tag on the side of a duck pond training today................Wish I would have thought to bring sunscreen!!.........I now meet the literal definition of a Redneck!!


Sounds like a GREAT time!!! 

I didn't wear any sunscreen either today... gots me a nice tan


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

All i gots was a full belly....evenin'folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope that does it for ya Wingman! We gotta redo the laundry room floor next year.. dang washer drain hose came outta the wall more times they I can count, hardwood floor toast  Hoping the owner will let us put down tile, at our expense.
> 
> Oh yes, more tomorrow too  Gonna lay out the raised beds and possibly go tear down more of the old haybarn for materials!
> 
> ...


Thank ya Snowbabe! 


Jeff C. said:


> All i gots was a full belly....evenin'folks!!


Just ate half a pizza myself. Gonna clean the dishes and then run out to the shed to play with hot lead. Got my new minnow head mold today and can't wait to use it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 19, 2011)

I need sushi 

Evenin' peeplez!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya Snowbabe!
> 
> Just ate half a pizza myself. Gonna clean the dishes and then run out to the shed to play with hot lead. Got my new minnow head mold today and can't wait to use it!



Post some pics....I'd like to see them!!!



StriperAddict said:


> I need sushi
> 
> Evenin' peeplez!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 19, 2011)

yo.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just be glad you were wearing your hat or you would have been a red head too!


I wore a hat most of the time!!........Guess I'm going to be looking over my shoulder watching for PBradley!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Good deal.
> 
> Hi ya Mitch, seems you had a big day too. Yes it did get warm here too. I know of at least one snake that was out, but got gone fast.


Wasn't too bad in the shade..........If you could find some!!



SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a GREAT time!!!
> 
> I didn't wear any sunscreen either today... gots me a nice tan


It was fun watchin Tucker climb over all the obstacles in the water to make the retrieve!!

I didn't tan...........Just a nice burned Redneck, and face


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 19, 2011)

Evening Clan.

Just a cruising through to check in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I wore a hat most of the time!!........Guess I'm going to be looking over my shoulder watching for PBradley!!
> 
> Wasn't too bad in the shade..........If you could find some!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great time y'all had!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Clan.
> 
> Just a cruising through to check in.




How you doin Kim??? You healed up yet???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All i gots was a full belly....evenin'folks!!


Hey Jeffieshmoo 


StriperAddict said:


> I need sushi
> 
> Evenin' peeplez!


I had some for supper  



rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya Snowbabe!
> 
> Just ate half a pizza myself. Gonna clean the dishes and then run out to the shed to play with hot lead. Got my new minnow head mold today and can't wait to use it!


Ohh! PICS!!!


BBQBOSS said:


> yo.


You didn't work today   


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I wore a hat most of the time!!........Guess I'm going to be looking over my shoulder watching for PBradley!!
> 
> Wasn't too bad in the shade..........If you could find some!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch!  I bet it was!!! He is just one outstanding dog!! 

I did get a lil burnt... the end of my nose looks awful  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Clan.
> 
> Just a cruising through to check in.


Hey Kim! You all recovered from that race?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo.



Sup BOSS!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeffieshmoo
> I had some for supper
> 
> 
> ...



Shmoo shmoo shmoo!!!   How's dem younguns and Na...tell em I said Hello!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 19, 2011)

Think I'll go watch a movie....G'nite folkses!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Clan.
> Whasup Kim!!
> Just a cruising through to check in.





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a great time y'all had!!


It was!!...........We finally got to work Tucker in some trashy water!!...........He's never had to climb over logs, stumps, and such to make a retrieve...........He came through with flying colors!!

With all that trash in the water it also made it harder to see the duck............He had to make his marks well!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  I bet it was!!! He is just one outstanding dog!!
> 
> I did get a lil burnt... the end of my nose looks awful
> Hey Kim! You all recovered from that race?


He has one proud Mama, and Papa tonight!!.............Oh BTW Hey Snowy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup BOSS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shmoo shmoo shmoo!!!   How's dem younguns and Na...tell em I said Hello!!!


I will!  All good!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was!!...........We finally got to work Tucker in some trashy water!!...........He's never had to climb over logs, stumps, and such to make a retrieve...........He came through with flying colors!!
> 
> With all that trash in the water it also made it harder to see the duck............He had to make his marks well!!
> 
> He has one proud Mama, and Papa tonight!!.............Oh BTW Hey Snowy!!


I bet! Yall deserve to be proud! Yall have done some outstanding work with Tucker   

Hey


----------



## baldfish (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 19, 2011)

baldfish said:


>



More salt


----------



## baldfish (Feb 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> More salt



Less Salt


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 19, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Less Salt



More salt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2011)

baldfish said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


> More salt





baldfish said:


> Less Salt





threeleggedpigmy said:


> More salt


Ya'll get a room!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

Ain't it a perty mornin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll get a room!!


Movie's almost over. Never get tired of Lord of the Rings!


Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't it a perty mornin?



Yep. Just been sitting here waiting on sunrise while i clean up some jig heads..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Just been sitting here waiting on sunrise while i clean up some jig heads..



You can probably get in a nap before sunrise


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't it a perty mornin?


Oh heck yeah.............. just got in a little while ago, hayed & fed horses by moonlite............ NIIiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> You can probably get in a nap before sunrise



Dat's a good idea, Brother Raines! Believe i'll crash for a bit. See you back in about 7 hours or so.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dat's a good idea, Brother Raines! Believe i'll crash for a bit. See you back in about 7 hours or so.


Sweet dreams................. not far behind ya..............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dat's a good idea, Brother Raines! Believe i'll crash for a bit. See you back in about 7 hours or so.





Keebs said:


> Sweet dreams................. not far behind ya..............



Sleep well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 20, 2011)

Dang internal clock.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang internal clock.



join the club


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Sunday morning to everybody........Coffee is on, grab a cup and sit a spell.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 20, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Sunday morning to everybody........Coffee is on, grab a cup and sit a spell.



morning to ya...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang internal clock.



Agreed  

Was in Culloden all day yesterday, stopped and ate some ribs on the way home, Fishbait instantly got the "I'm sleepies" so I drove home. Got to bed after 10 and was wide awake at 6.  

Nice farmer's sunburn though.  

It's just as well though, gonna take the puppy to the mobile pet vet low-cost vaccine clinic at 9 so I needed to be up anyway. Yes, if I can save over $100 getting her shots, I will.  This should be interesting. 100 pound doberman that will want to help drive and bark at every living being at every stop and red light.  

Morning folks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Agreed
> 
> Was in Culloden all day yesterday, stopped and ate some ribs on the way home, Fishbait instantly got the "I'm sleepies" so I drove home. Got to bed after 10 and was wide awake at 6.
> 
> ...



Busy mornin there.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was!!...........We finally got to work Tucker in some trashy water!!...........He's never had to climb over logs, stumps, and such to make a retrieve...........He came through with flying colors!!
> 
> With all that trash in the water it also made it harder to see the duck............He had to make his marks well!!
> 
> He has one proud Mama, and Papa tonight!!.............Oh BTW Hey Snowy!!




They actually LOVE it, he knows it's more of a challenge and THRIVES in that environment.  You know where my 4 wheeler is, and the swamp pond, ya'll have at it!!





turtlebug said:


> Agreed
> 
> Was in Culloden all day yesterday, stopped and ate some ribs on the way home, Fishbait instantly got the "I'm sleepies" so I drove home. Got to bed after 10 and was wide awake at 6.
> 
> ...





You and Pookie have some of dangest luck . . . Mine's even worse.   That's what makes this old world go round and round!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Pookie have some of dangest luck . . . Mine's even worse.   That's what makes this old world go round and round!!!




What's so bad about my day?  

I'm not the one changing the electrical outlets for the 17th time.  

Cute new nephew BTW.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What's so bad about my day?
> 
> I'm not the one changing the electrical outlets for the 17th time.
> 
> Cute new nephew BTW.





Yeah, he's just a lil bit special, (Pookie too).


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 20, 2011)

Good morning Drivelers, back at work, done had some breakfast, coffee in hand, ready for a fresh dip of Timberwolf and relaxin.

Now if the hospital and the county full of idjets will just behave.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mornin drivelers.....been a crazy week. Not use to the commute, the office politics or the other wonderful stuff that goes along with being back in the 8-5 grind. 

I have enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin drivelers.....been a crazy week. Not use to the commute, the office politics or the other wonderful stuff that goes along with being back in the 8-5 grind.
> 
> I have enjoyed the weekend.



Ain't nothing like office politics is they ?

I work for the county gob'ment, and brother let me tell you.

It's the main reason my brother and I are trying to get our own bid'nez off the ground.

Take and set a spell... Cup o coffee and relax.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

Mornin' dribble-dee-doos!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 20, 2011)

Boy oh boy...spring love is in the air for sure.  Yall need to go peruse facebook this mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2011)

Mornin Yall


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah...Mornin!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 20, 2011)

Mornin folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Boy oh boy...spring love is in the air for sure.  Yall need to go peruse facebook this mornin













SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin' Fuzzyshmoo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...



Mornin' Jbro!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Boy oh boy...spring love is in the air for sure.  Yall need to go peruse facebook this mornin



I was just fixin to post that

Congrats Troy.....Good luck Yara


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Oh yeah...Mornin!  Have a great day everyone!


Same to you Lee!!!  



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...


Mornin J 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Fuzzyshmoo!!!


Mornin Jeffieshmoo   



Jeff Raines said:


> I was just fixin to post that
> 
> Congrats Troy.....Good luck Yara


Jeff!!! Good to see ya round... sounds like you been busy!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 20, 2011)

And for the friends not on facebook....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207



Congrats guys!  Good looking hardware!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207




Thanks for the update...Congratulations Troy and Yara!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Jeff!!! Good to see ya round... sounds like you been busy!!



Been too dern busy,if I ain't at the water plant,I working on rental houses.Got 2 to get ready and 1 to totally rebuild since it burned down


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207



Awwwww!!! Congrats yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning, ya'll!
After considerable thinking on the subject, I have decided to take the day off. No electrical work, no shuffling stuff around, just a lazy worthless day to be enjoyed doing absolutely nothing. I may play with the fishing tackle but that will be about it.






Unless Bubbette tells me to do something.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls...I expect some adresses to be sent to me via pm so invites can go out in a timely manner


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207



WOOOOOHOOOOOO congrats to you both


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll!
> After considerable thinking on the subject, I have decided to take the day off. No electrical work, no shuffling stuff around, just a lazy worthless day to be enjoyed doing absolutely nothing. I may play with the fishing tackle but that will be about it.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you deserve it, after what all you've had going on lately.

I'm gonna see if I can get the 'High Flyin' Mod' to provide me with a Kodak moment or two, later on today!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, ya'll!
> After considerable thinking on the subject, I have decided to take the day off. No electrical work, no shuffling stuff around, just a lazy worthless day to be enjoyed doing absolutely nothing. I may play with the fishing tackle but that will be about it.
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like a plan to me!
I ain't plannin on doing nuthin I don't want to today!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 << smoked turkey breast sammich while i wait on my jigheads to finish baking.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> << smoked turkey breast sammich while i wait on my jigheads to finish baking.


That sounds good............. I'm waiting on my tater tot conglomeration that I fix on weekends to get ready!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Yara!! Niiice Bling there sista!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> << smoked turkey breast sammich while i wait on my jigheads to finish baking.



Buffalo chicken dip with tostitos scoops and miller genuine draft


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> And for the friends not on facebook....
> View attachment 587206
> View attachment 587207


Congrats to you Troy and Miss Yara.  may you be blessed with many years of happiness.


Keebs said:


>


Do not tell Baldfish I added Salt


rhbama3 said:


> << smoked turkey breast sammich while i wait on my jigheads to finish baking.



Good morning Robert, I get to paint a room today. 




Morning Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Buffalo chicken dip with tostitos scoops and miller genuine draft


Yum, that sounds good!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Congrats to you Troy and Miss Yara.  may you be blessed with many years of happiness.
> 
> Do not tell Baldfish I added Salt
> 
> ...


Mums da werd, Aussie!
Try to get more paint on the walls instead of yourself, K?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

who stole my nail polish?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> who stole my nail polish?


 I thought it was Bubbette's!!!!!!!!!!!!HONEST!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 20, 2011)

Howdy again folks, dropping in and out, working on a rattling snake skin holster, lots of glue and wait, and patience ain't my virtue.

On a good note, got a roast in the crock pot, supper will be ready bout time Master and Mr Duck get to the station.

Hows life treating er'body ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> who stole my nail polish?



 




Sirduke said:


> Howdy again folks, dropping in and out, working on a rattling snake skin holster, lots of glue and wait, and patience ain't my virtue.
> 
> On a good note, got a roast in the crock pot, supper will be ready bout time Master and Mr Duck get to the station.
> 
> Hows life treating er'body ???




Post some pics when you get er done!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy again folks, dropping in and out, working on a rattling snake skin holster, lots of glue and wait, and patience ain't my virtue.
> 
> On a good note, got a roast in the crock pot, supper will be ready bout time Master and Mr Duck get to the station.
> 
> Hows life treating er'body ???


Well now, I know who else to save my rattler's for!


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Yara!! Niiice Bling there sista!!


Thank you hunny ... how have you been?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Congrats to you Troy and Miss Yara.  may you be blessed with many years of happiness.
> 
> Do not tell Baldfish I added Salt
> 
> ...



Thank you Mr. Mod and how's that sexy lady of yours?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you hunny ... how have you been?
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Mod and how's that sexy lady of yours?


Pretty good, can't complain.......... you know the saying "Wouldn't matter no way, no one would listen!" 
Beautiful weather, I gotta quit wasting it in here!!  Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was Bubbette's!!!!!!!!!!!!HONEST!!


I found it in the box with caulk and lectrical stuff. 


Jeff C. said:


> Post some pics when you get er done!!!



oh, shut up.... 
i put nail polish over the adhesive prism eyes on the jigheads. Otherwise they start coming off as soon as they get wet. It's good for keeping thread from unravelling too. 
I do get funny looks at Michaels and Hobby Lobby sometimes with all the feathers and stuff i plop on the counter.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats Yara and Troy! 

Well, the guys are laying the tile in the kitchen. It's so pretty! I can't wait for the house to be done.  It seems like every time we get one thing about done we find something else that needs to be done.  I gotta call a cabinet guy to refinish the kitchen cabinets. New paint and new floor make the cabinets look awful. The best part about all of it that Mini Me makes me go out of town just about every time something gets done in the house so Bubba has to deal with it.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I found it in the box with caulk and lectrical stuff.
> 
> 
> oh, shut up....
> ...



That's not what I saw you doing with it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> That's not what I saw you doing with it.



SAY IT AINT SO......


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 20, 2011)

Finally have a few minutes to breath.  Thought I would stop by to say Hey!  

Anything going on around here?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> That's not what I saw you doing with it.






fitfabandfree said:


> Finally have a few minutes to breath.  Thought I would stop by to say Hey!
> 
> Anything going on around here?


I dunno, just got here myself...............


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

sup yawl.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> sup yawl.


Hey Moppett!  What you been up to with this nice weather?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

Howdy, did I miss anything here this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> SAY IT AINT SO......


IT AIN'T SO!!! 


fitfabandfree said:


> Finally have a few minutes to breath.  Thought I would stop by to say Hey!
> 
> Anything going on around here?


Whattup Fablady? 


Keebs said:


> I dunno, just got here myself...............


It ain't so, I tell ya!!! 
Here's my latest creation:
1/32oz. minnow head(new mold) with prism eyes, chartreuse marabou, and chartreuse wooly booger chennille. Looking forward to trying it out next weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, did I miss anything here this weekend?


 I dunno, I ain't been 'round much myself!  Suuure wish I coulda been fishing though!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> IT AIN'T SO!!!
> 
> Whattup Fablady?
> 
> ...


 Ain't NoWay I'd have the patience to do that!
Niiiice!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good evening, folks!
What a pretty weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't NoWay I'd have the patience to do that!
> Niiiice!!


You'd be surprised at how quickly you can just churn out a tacklebox stuffer. It ain't too hard. 


chuckb7718 said:


> Good evening, folks!
> What a pretty weekend!


Yes, it was and of course i was on call. Next weekend should bring the biggest storm of the year since i want to go fishing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good evening, folks!
> What a pretty weekend!


HIya Chuckiepoo!!!  Wasn't it???  Now, just hit "re-wind" and lets do it again, minus the work part of it and insert fishing!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

Tile is down in the kitchen and it's so purdy! Tuesday they will finish the laundry room (I hope) and then they can grout. I'm so ready to have the house put back together and done!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You'd be surprised at how quickly you can just churn out a tacklebox stuffer. It ain't too hard.
> 
> Yes, it was and of course i was on call. Next weekend should bring the biggest storm of the year since i want to go fishing.


I'll take your word for it & stick with my crocheting................ oh, Mr. Murphy lives with you too??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

You might be a redneck if:
You have to walk outside to get to the refrigerator.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Tile is down in the kitchen and it's so purdy! Tuesday they will finish the laundry room (I hope) and then they can grout. I'm so ready to have the house put back together and done!


Well post a pic or two, I need idea's for mine!!  I think I wanna go with what Tag did............. "I want dirt colored"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You might be a redneck if:
> You have to walk outside to get to the refrigerator.


 whatchumeanwillis?  We've always had two, one in the kitchen & one on the back porch................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll take your word for it & stick with my crocheting................ oh, Mr. Murphy lives with you too??



Naw, i cut a voodoo priestess off in traffic after walking under a ladder and busting a winder with the black cat i kicked.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i cut a voodoo priestess off in traffic after walking under a ladder and busting a winder with the black cat i kicked.


Well there ya go, no Wonder!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whatchumeanwillis?  We've always had two, one in the kitchen & one on the back porch................



Kitchen is off limits so the fridge is in front of the laundry room. Want a drink? Go out the front door, walk in thru garage, enter door and fridge is on your right.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You'd be surprised at how quickly you can just churn out a tacklebox stuffer. It ain't too hard.
> 
> Yes, it was and of course i was on call. Next weekend should bring the biggest storm of the year since i want to go fishing.



Naww...Sherry's gotta work so it'll be nice!!!!



Keebs said:


> HIya Chuckiepoo!!!  Wasn't it???  Now, just hit "re-wind" and lets do it again, minus the work part of it and insert fishing!


 Hiya own self!
Your plan rocks!!!!!




Bubbette said:


> Tile is down in the kitchen and it's so purdy! Tuesday they will finish the laundry room (I hope) and then they can grout. I'm so ready to have the house put back together and done!



I bet!
Dealing with the "process" can be difficult.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You might be a redneck if:
> You have to walk outside to get to the refrigerator.



That totally depends on what you're retrieving from said fridge!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Kitchen is off limits so the fridge is in front of the laundry room. Want a drink? Go out the front door, walk in thru garage, enter door and fridge is on your right.


Make sure to get enough to last or keep a small cooler in the house........... 



chuckb7718 said:


> Naww...Sherry's gotta work so it'll be nice!!!!
> Hiya own self!
> Your plan rocks!!!!!
> 
> ...


 You better hope Sherry doesn't walk by while this page is up!
This weather keeps up & I'm gonna be wetting a hook real soon!!


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moppett!  What you been up to with this nice weather?



not much, just yard work and fixing (carb got dirty after sitting to long with gas in tank) my dirt bike so i can cell it soon.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> not much, just yard work and fixing (carb got dirty after sitting to long with gas in tank) my dirt bike so i can _*cell*_ it soon.


Science experiment?!?
I just "inherited" a mt. bike, gotta figure out how to unrust the chain & get it going again.......... don't know why, but it was a "novel idea" when it was offered this weekend............


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Make sure to get enough to last or keep a small cooler in the house...........
> 
> 
> You better hope Sherry doesn't walk by while this page is up!
> This weather keeps up & I'm gonna be wetting a hook real soon!!



Oh she knows already!
Hey, she'll have the 'unbroke' truck! 
I'll be the one stuck at the house!


What say, Slip!?!? 'Bout time for you to get a haircut!


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Science experiment?!?
> I just "inherited" a mt. bike, gotta figure out how to unrust the chain & get it going again.......... don't know why, but it was a "novel idea" when it was offered this weekend............



Opps, pardon my gammar. Im mean im going to sail it.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Opps, pardon my gammar. Im mean im going to sail it.



You meant..."Oops" right?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Opps, pardon my gammar. Im mean im going to sail it.



"Gammar"!


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> "Gammar"!



 somebody say graham crackers?


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well post a pic or two, I need idea's for mine!!  I think I wanna go with what Tag did............. "I want dirt colored"



We got white for the kitchen. Dirt colored is for the bathrooms (where the dogs tend to hang out).



rhbama3 said:


> Kitchen is off limits so the fridge is in front of the laundry room. Want a drink? Go out the front door, walk in thru garage, enter door and fridge is on your right.



I've spent a lot of time outside 'cause I'm always wantin' more ice. And I had to move the fridge to get to the thermostat - when they moved the fridge they left it in front of the thermostat.



chuckb7718 said:


> Dealing with the "process" can be difficult.



Yea, but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, I ain't been 'round much myself!  Suuure wish I coulda been fishing though!!



Fishin` was fine. Catchin`, not so good...





chuckb7718 said:


> What say, Slip!?!? 'Bout time for you to get a haircut!





I`m thinkin` about gettin` mine cut.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I guess Quack must've seen something I didn't. 

I think my dog hates brunettes. 

The mobile pet vet vaccine clinic didn't go so well. Thanks to a loudmouth Floridian female about 6' tall with linebacker shoulders, Reese didn't get her vaccines.  She crowded Reese after I TOLD HER to back off because Reese was getting in her defensive/protective mode but NO, the girl just kept on and on. If it hadn't been for EvilRubberDucky holding that leash, said amazonian would be staring at a disfigured face in the mirror.  

They gave me a muzzle to put on her to try it again and the blonde haired tech walked her around with no problem. When the linebacker came back into view, Reese broke the nylon straps on the muzzle and went after that chick AGAIN!.  She didn't make a mean move towards anyone but that one girl.  I think five years later and we're getting a little closer to a sketch artist depiction of the people who abused her before we adopted her. 

Needless to say, I was given a refund and we came back home.  

Try to save a little $$$ but NOOOOOOO, so I'll make an appointment with the vet next week and let Fishbait drop her off. She loves her vet's office. Go figure. 

Note to all my drivelin buds, if you ever see me with my dog, please just quietly pass on by, I promise I won't be offended one bit.    

Evening folks.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about gettin` mine cut.



Let me know how that goes!
Maybe we could hook up with Moppett and get a 3 fer 1 deal!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Let me know how that goes!
> Maybe we could hook up with Moppett and get a 3 fer 1 deal!





The Redhead cuts mine. Course, it`s been 4 years since she`s cut it.


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

I just realized that we have to go outside when we get ready to go to bed tonight. And I had to ask Jennifer to stop and get some paper plates for our pizza. You don't realize how convenient a kitchen is until you can't go into it. At least the coffee pot is in the living room now. Bubba will survive.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Evening folks.



BUGSY!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead cuts mine. Course, it`s been 4 years since she`s cut it.



Slacker!!! Working on 5 here!
I'm just jealous of your beard. Would take me 20 years to get to where you are now!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well I guess Quack must've seen something I didn't.
> 
> I think my dog hates brunettes.
> 
> ...



Hey Tbug! I'm looking forward to the summer when you and Fishbait come up. Tell Fishbait that I am the one and only person who decided on the colors for the guest room. But Sophie said he can use her navy dog bed if he doesn't want to sleep in a pink room.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Slacker!!! Working on 5 here!
> I'm just jealous of your beard. Would take me 20 years to get to where you are now!





The beard ain`t goin` nowhere!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh she knows already!
> Hey, she'll have the 'unbroke' truck!
> I'll be the one stuck at the house!
> 
> ...


ain't ya in walking distance of a waterin hole?



slip said:


> Opps, pardon my gammar. Im mean im going to sail it.


Muuch............ uuuhhh, wait just a minute!



slip said:


> somebody say graham crackers?


nice try buster!


Bubbette said:


> We got white for the kitchen. Dirt colored is for the bathrooms (where the dogs tend to hang out).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go!


Nicodemus said:


> Fishin` was fine. Catchin`, not so good...
> I`m thinkin` about gettin` mine cut.


Just being out there was nice, though!!



turtlebug said:


> Well I guess Quack must've seen something I didn't.
> 
> I think my dog hates brunettes.
> 
> ...


Thank heavens I'm short & not so blonde any more!



Bubbette said:


> I just realized that we have to go outside when we get ready to go to bed tonight. And I had to ask Jennifer to stop and get some paper plates for our pizza. You don't realize how convenient a kitchen is until you can't go into it. At least the coffee pot is in the living room now. Bubba will survive.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gettin' close to reheat time!

What in the world would make a person buy/cook a 8 pound butt, 2 pounds of greens, and 5 pounds of mashed taters for 2 people?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gettin' close to reheat time!
> 
> What in the world would make a person buy/cook a 8 pound butt, 2 pounds of greens, and 5 pounds of mashed taters for 2 people?


Easier to reheat than to cook.............


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gettin' close to reheat time!
> 
> What in the world would make a person buy/cook a 8 pound butt, 2 pounds of greens, and 5 pounds of mashed taters for 2 people?



dont feel like cookin for the next week or two maybe?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Easier to reheat than to cook.............



Guess so.
Still cooking for the "eating machines" is prolly closer!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> BUGSY!!!!



Chuckypoo! 





Bubbette said:


> Hey Tbug! I'm looking forward to the summer when you and Fishbait come up. Tell Fishbait that I am the one and only person who decided on the colors for the guest room. But Sophie said he can use her navy dog bed if he doesn't want to sleep in a pink room.




Is it pank?   

I have a feeling that it'll be Fishbait and EvilRubberDucky more than me.  That kid is killins us wanting to kill a hog with his new rifle.  

You know I'd rather sleep on the couch with Sammie anyways.  He doesn't snore nearly as bad as fishbait after a long day in the hot sun.  



Keebs said:


> Thank heavens I'm short & not so blonde any more!



Yeah.  Unfortunately, as much as we tried to socialize her, it just didn't happen. She's entirely too protective of me.  I doubt any of yall will ever see her. It's sad that someone broke her down so badly that she won't trust anyone but the four of us and her vet. 

We wrestle with what to do with her.  She's way too agressive to take anywhere.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gettin' close to reheat time!
> 
> What in the world would make a person buy/cook a 8 pound butt, 2 pounds of greens, and 5 pounds of mashed taters for 2 people?



Maybe she booked a cruise for one and didn't tell ya?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

slip said:


> dont feel like cookin for the next week or two maybe?



Maybe!
Bet you fall into your parents category of "eating machine"!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah.  Unfortunately, as much as we tried to socialize her, it just didn't happen. She's entirely too protective of me.  I doubt any of yall will ever see her. It's sad that someone broke her down so badly that she won't trust anyone but the four of us and her vet.
> 
> We wrestle with what to do with her.  She's way too agressive to take anywhere.


Aaawww, she's found her calling.......... ya'll's personal protector!!    It's sad folks can do that to an animal, just riles me up to no end!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

Who's got the next Driveler ready?
Chuckiepoo, here's your chance!!


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Maybe!
> Bet you fall into your parents category of "eating machine"!



some times.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who's got the next Driveler ready?
> Chuckiepoo, here's your chance!!



Chuckie   is up!


Good evening all


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, she's found her calling.......... ya'll's personal protector!!    It's sad folks can do that to an animal, just riles me up to no end!



Yep, I still wish I could get my hands on the folks that beat her.  

She was labeled as "unadoptable" and was scheduled to be euthanized in two days when we found her at the pound. They had never heard her yelp or seen her wag her tail at anyone until we came along. They let us take a chance with her and she's been a great dog... to us. 

I think it was the kids. She LOVES children but plays rough.  

She's the best tracking/stalking/retreiving dog I've ever laid eyes on. I'd take her to a blood trail in a heartbeat... if I could be sure there was no one else around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, I still wish I could get my hands on the folks that beat her.
> 
> She was labeled as "unadoptable" and was scheduled to be euthanized in two days when we found her at the pound. They had never heard her yelp or seen her wag her tail at anyone until we came along. They let us take a chance with her and she's been a great dog... to us.
> 
> ...



aww....
Reminds me of Sammy except that he has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, I still wish I could get my hands on the folks that beat her.
> She was labeled as "unadoptable" and was scheduled to be euthanized in two days when we found her at the pound. They had never heard her yelp or seen her wag her tail at anyone until we came along. They let us take a chance with her and she's been a great dog... to us.
> 
> I think it was the kids. She LOVES children but plays rough.
> ...



I know what you mean!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok...winding down from another fun filled weekend!     I think I'm heading to the ER in the morning.     I may have  myself!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats up AJ.   You gonna lock er down tonight?   I'm going to have to go to work here shortly...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ok...winding down from another fun filled weekend!     I think I'm heading to the ER in the morning.     I may have  myself!





boneboy96 said:


> Whats up AJ.   You gonna lock er down tonight?   I'm going to have to go to work here shortly...



I got this cover,,  Everything ok Brother????


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ok...winding down from another fun filled weekend!     I think I'm heading to the ER in the morning.     I may have  myself!



Explain? ER? Tomorrow?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, I still wish I could get my hands on the folks that beat her.
> 
> She was labeled as "unadoptable" and was scheduled to be euthanized in two days when we found her at the pound. They had never heard her yelp or seen her wag her tail at anyone until we came along. They let us take a chance with her and she's been a great dog... to us.
> 
> ...


Sounds like ya'll are all she needs!!



boneboy96 said:


> ok...winding down from another fun filled weekend!     I think I'm heading to the ER in the morning.     I may have  myself!


 What you done done?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got this cover,,  Everything ok Brother????


   hope so.


chuckb7718 said:


> Explain? ER? Tomorrow?


Not life threatening?   Not going tonight...have to work in a few hours.  


Keebs said:


> Sounds like ya'll are all she needs!!
> 
> 
> What you done done?!?!



Nuttin honey.   Just went over to Jeff's today to practice my Evil Kenevil skills  (or lack there of)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> hope so.
> 
> Not life threatening?   Not going tonight...have to work in a few hours.
> 
> ...


 dangit, when you two gonna realize ya'll ain't got 20 yr old body's anymore??


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dangit, when you two gonna realize ya'll ain't got 20 yr old body's anymore??



Well the replacement parts ie. hips, knees are rather new.  Now if I can just find the right wrist pin for the left wrist.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ask Jeffro how he got grass stains on his pants!     Cutting donuts out in the field...literally!


----------

